# HR2x and R22 0x034C - Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163484

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163485

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## cdvorak (Jun 19, 2007)

got a message today that new software updated - now my list of recorded shows is blank; no way yet to tell which drive it is referring to; I have used a Seagate Freeagent external drive ever since this feature was activated (1 or 2 yrs now without a problem) but now I have tried everything and still can't find my recordings; why can't DirecTv have a menu selection to select internal or external drive? - any suggestions?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cdvorak said:


> got a message today that new software updated - now my list of recorded shows is blank; no way yet to tell which drive it is referring to; I have used a Seagate Freeagent external drive ever since this feature was activated (1 or 2 yrs now without a problem) but now I have tried everything and still can't find my recordings; why can't DirecTv have a menu selection to select internal or external drive? - any suggestions?


Try powering down everything, re-seat the cables, power up the eSATA, wait about 60 seconds, then power on the HR2x.


----------



## fpbear (Nov 27, 2006)

This software update also wiped out all my shows that I had on my external drive plugged into the esata port on my HR20. Right after the update, my remote stopped working properly. So I restarted. Then I got a message saying that my drive is being checked for errors - now the show list is completely blank! I wonder if there is any way to get them back, or are the recordings gone forever?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

fpbear said:


> This software update also wiped out all my shows that I had on my external drive plugged into the esata port on my HR20. Right after the update, my remote stopped working properly. So I restarted. Then I got a message saying that my drive is being checked for errors - now the show list is completely blank! I wonder if there is any way to get them back, or are the recordings gone forever?


Did you have any shows on the internal drive? It's possible that it just booted to the internal and your shows are still on the external.

If that's not the case, you are probably out of luck, and they are gone.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

34C update arrived early this morning.

Minor glitch - the XM Sirius channels, at least the two that I usually listen to, no longer show the song listings. I have no idea whether this is related to the new software, but the listings were displayed last week.

Edit: Song listings were restored as of Tuesday evening.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The system may have to re-index the guide data.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> 34C update arrived early this morning.
> 
> Minor glitch - the XM Sirius channels, at least the two that I usually listen to, no longer show the song listings. I have no idea whether this is related to the new software, but the listings were displayed last week.


Same thing with mine. It was showing just "Billy Joel" for a couple of hours. I changed the channel a few times to try to get it to reset, now it's just showing the channel name and no song info at all.


----------



## fpbear (Nov 27, 2006)

After this software update wiped out all my shows on the external drive, I gave up on trying to use an external drive and had DirecTV send me a new HR22 to replace my HR20. This is the third time I lost my entire external drive contents as a result of software glitches. They simply do not do as much software testing for external drive users. From now on I will use my internal drive only so that I will be part of the "main crowd" -- the configuration that gets the thorough software testing in their update cycle.


----------



## TimoHT (Oct 6, 2008)

I received the 34c update last night for my HR20-100. I am in Los Angeles and get local channels via an off-air antenna and other content via DirecTV. All was well until I clicked the down arrow to try the new double play (dual tuner) feature. At that point I could no longer receive off-air antenna channels. I'd get "searching for signal." This morning, after the update, but before invoking double play I could receive off-air antenna channels.

I did a reset via the HR20 menu. (It took about 5 minutes. I don't remember how long it took in the past. But, I believe this is somewhat faster.). No change. That did not bring back the local channels. However, when I checked the associated signal levels in the off-air antenna setup menu they all showed 90%-100%. 

I ran a new, complete off-air antenna setup and selected the desired channels. At this point I could receive "most" of the local channels. However, two of them (7.1 and 28.1) still indicated "searching for signal" although, again, the HR20 antenna meter showed them as 90%+ signal strength.

I then did a hard reset via the HR20's red button. After that, I could receive all channels. I tested the "double play" feature to ensure than invoking it did not again cause off-air channels to be lost. All remained OK.

Sooooooo.... Seemed like some combination of resets and/or running setup for off-air antenna might be needed.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

TimoHT said:


> I received the 34c update last night for my HR20-100. I am in Los Angeles and get local channels via an off-air antenna and other content via DirecTV. All was well until I clicked the down arrow to try the new double play (dual tuner) feature. At that point I could no longer receive off-air antenna channels. I'd get "searching for signal." This morning, after the update, but before invoking double play I could receive off-air antenna channels.
> 
> I did a reset via the HR20 menu. (It took about 5 minutes. I don't remember how long it took in the past. But, I believe this is somewhat faster.). No change. That did not bring back the local channels. However, when I checked the associated signal levels in the off-air antenna setup menu they all showed 90%-100%.
> 
> ...


I had a similar episode this morning. When I tried to invoke double play using the down arrow I got switched to the info channel telling me all the things I should do (reset button, check connections, pull plug) if I couldn't receive a signal. Also, my brief dropouts on satellite channels seem to be getting more frequent and longer. I'm in the LA area and there's quite a bit of smoke around but not in the dish line of sight.

FiOS is looking more attractive and is available here.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I had a similar episode this morning. When I tried to invoke double play using the down arrow I got switched to the info channel telling me all the things I should do (reset button, check connections, pull plug) if I couldn't receive a signal. Also, my brief dropouts on satellite channels seem to be getting more frequent and longer. I'm in the LA area and there's quite a bit of smoke around but not in the dish line of sight.
> 
> FiOS is looking more attractive and is available here.


You got switched to the info channel, because that's what the background tuner was tuned to. If you had pressed the down arrow again, you would be back to the orgininal tuner and original channel.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I had a similar episode this morning. When I tried to invoke double play using the down arrow I got switched to the info channel telling me all the things I should do (reset button, check connections, pull plug) if I couldn't receive a signal. Also, my brief dropouts on satellite channels seem to be getting more frequent and longer. I'm in the LA area and there's quite a bit of smoke around but not in the dish line of sight.
> 
> FiOS is looking more attractive and is available here.





DogLover said:


> You got switched to the info channel, because that's what the background tuner was tuned to. If you had pressed the down arrow again, you would be back to the orgininal tuner and original channel.


As DogLover stated, you were switched to Channel 201. After a reset, if the background tuner has not been used for anything, the first time DoublePlay is activated it will take you to Channel 201. Once the background tuner has been used, DoublePlay will take you to the active channel on the background tuner.

- Merg


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

If I try and force the update - I am not getting 034C - shouldn't a forced update get the latest???

Dan


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

irlspotter said:


> If I try and force the update - I am not getting 034C - shouldn't a forced update get the latest???
> 
> Dan


No it will be pushed to each receiver when DirecTV decides. The new software is only in the stream at certian times. If you try to force a download most likely the new software wont be in the stream. Forcing a software download is really only meant for CE use.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

irlspotter said:


> If I try and force the update - I am not getting 034C - shouldn't a forced update get the latest???
> 
> Dan





HRJustin said:


> No it will be pushed to each receiver when DirecTV decides. The new software is only in the stream at certian times. If you try to force a download most likely the new software wont be in the stream. Forcing a software download is really only meant for CE use.


Actually, it doesn't matter if the software is in the stream or not. Your receiver will only download it when DirecTV authorizes your receiver to download it. As this is a staggered roll-out (as most software updates are), it can take a few weeks (if not more) for all receivers to be updated.

- Merg


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

DogLover said:


> You got switched to the info channel, because that's what the background tuner was tuned to. If you had pressed the down arrow again, you would be back to the orgininal tuner and original channel.


Thanks for the info. Apparently it was just a coincidence that 201 was showing reset information when it appeared on my screen. For a moment there I thought I had reached the typical CSR 

Edit: Double Play is working fine now. Watched the Phillies and college football last night, pausing and switching between the two at just about every commercial. I really like the channel starting up at the pause point automatically when switching back to it.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

calidelphia said:


> Weird issue with My Playlist.
> 
> After deleting an item off the List, It will not highlight the next item on the List. Instead, It is opening a miscellaneous group folder on the List. Doesn't matter whether I use dash-dash or the red key.
> 
> ...


The above issue is still happening. Post copied over from the previous NR issues thread.

Diagnostic Report ID:

20090904- 20FB


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

When returning to live TV after watching a recorded program, if a scheduled recording has changed the channel that was previously being live buffered, I am returned to an an empty "live buffer".

There is *NEVER* any reason to return the user to an empty live buffer. Upon exiting the playback of a recorded program, the user should be returned to whichever tuner is maintaining a live buffer, and if the previous live buffered tuner has been switched to a different channel by a scheduled recording, then live buffering must be initiated on one of the channels that was used for a scheduled recordings, and the user returned to that live buffer when exiting the playback of the recorded program.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> When returning to live TV after watching a recorded program, if a scheduled recording has changed the channel that was previously being live buffered, I am returned to an an empty "live buffer".
> 
> There is *NEVER* any reason to return the user to an empty live buffer. Upon exiting the playback of a recorded program, the user should be returned to whichever tuner is maintaining a live buffer, and if the previous live buffered tuner has been switched to a different channel by a scheduled recording, then live buffering must be initiated on one of the channels that was used for a scheduled recordings, and the user returned to that live buffer when exiting the playback of the recorded program.


I'm trying to understand this... You're watching a recording while the TV is buffering Channel 4. At 8pm, the tuner switches to Channel 5 to record a show. When you exit your recorded show at 8:15pm it takes you to Channel 5, but there is no buffer when in fact there should be a 15 minute buffer at that time. Is that correct?

- Merg


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

The 'jump to the end' problem when using the trick play functions on one of my HR22s is worse than ever. While watching an hour long show last night and skipping commercials it jumped to the end 3 damn times.

So pathetic it is funny. Do the DirecTV engineers use these receivers?


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I received the 34C update this morning and now the external hard-drive does not show up. It lights up only when the esata is connected and it is on but the hr20-100 does not see it but just sees the recordings on the internal drive. Tried rebooting, checked cables, pulled the plugs for a half an hour, disconnected then reconnected. I had a lot of recordings on the external and my wife is going to be really upset when she comes home. 

I called tech support, got a nice lady who didn't even have a clue what an external hard-drive was, took my name and she said she escalated to engineering.

Please, if anyone figures this out please post. I guess i will keep jiggling wires and doing restarts.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> The 'jump to the end' problem when using the trick play functions on one of my HR22s is worse than ever. While watching an hour long show last night and skipping commercials it jumped to the end 3 damn times.
> 
> So pathetic it is funny. Do the DirecTV engineers use these receivers?


Just curious as to which method you use to skip commercials...30skip, 30slip, or FFW?

What remote control do you use? RF or IR? Have you tried other remotes?

*Just trying to help*


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I got 34C on 3 HR20-100s today. Now I have crappy audio/lip sync problems again on HD channels on all 3. Great job DTV! I really want MRV, etc. but not at the cost of problems I see all the time on HD! This audio sync problem never seems to get permanently fixed. They need to get their best people on this problem.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

mgavs said:


> I got 34C on 3 HR20-100s today. Now I have crappy audio/lip sync problems again on HD channels on all 3. Great job DTV! I really want MRV, etc. but not at the cost of problems I see all the time on HD! This audio sync problem never seems to get permanently fixed. They need to get their best people on this problem.


have you tried rebooting units?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

In the To-Do list, when I open a group folder and delete one of the recordings (via dash-dash or the red button), after it deletes the recording, it closes the folder.

Previously, it would delete the recording and the highlight bar would be placed on the next recording in the folder. 

Now I'm having to re-open the folder, navigate back down the list, delete, re-open the folder, navigate... 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> cartrivision said:
> 
> 
> > When returning to live TV after watching a recorded program, if a scheduled recording has changed the channel that was previously being live buffered, I am returned to an an empty "live buffer".
> ...


No, in your example, it will return you to channel 4 and there is no live buffer, but it's even worse than that.... If while you are playing back a recording, if a recording starts and stops on channel 5, and then a recording starts and stops on channel 4, when you exit back to live TV, you are on channel 4 (the last channel that was being watched live and the last channel that was being recorded), but you still have no live buffer.

Evidently, once the tuner that was being live buffered gets hijacked and changed to a different channel, live buffering is NEVER resumed after the recording on that hijacked tuner finishes... even if a second recording hijacks the tuner back to the channel that you will return to after exiting play mode.

So in the "even worse" scenario this will happen.....

Watching channel 4 live.
Start playback of a recording.
Scheduled recording on channel 5 starts and finishes.
Scheduled recording on channel 4 starts and finishes.
After some time has passed, the user exits playback and is returned to channel 4.
****ERROR****FLAW****GLITCH****BUG****--->There is no live buffer being maintained on channel 4.... so in this case, evidently *NO* channel was being live buffered after the last recording finished... either that or the live buffer was erroneously cleared when returning back to channel 4 live TV.

What should happen is... if the tuner was hijacked for a scheduled recording, when you exit playback to live TV, you should be returned to live TV at the channel that was last being recorded, and there should be a live buffer there going back to the time where the recording ended.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Just curious as to which method you use to skip commercials...30skip, 30slip, or FFW?
> 
> What remote control do you use? RF or IR? Have you tried other remotes?
> 
> *Just trying to help*


Sorry I missed your post...

I am just using the good ol' -->| button.

It is much worse than the previous version. I have lost count how many times it has done it over the last week. It has to be more times than in the previous year!

Hopefully they'll fix it - this is even more annoying than the speed.

Thanks.


----------



## abruns (Dec 15, 2006)

I received the update Wednesday +/- 2:30am. 

1. While watching US soccer game last night on ESPN Classic i was switching back and forth between that and the President’s address. I was also recording the game. A short time into the second half I started having audio problems only on ESPN. I was getting the picture fine but the audio was from other channels. It was a music channel a couple of times and then it was from one of the spanish premium channels. I don't subscribe to the premium channels so I can't tell which channel it was. I checked the recording later last night and it played normal. All the audio form the game was there. I was not using the douple play feature when having the audio problems.
2. This morning I was watching my local over the ABC channel and paused the program for a couple of minutes and when I went to resume it as pixilated and would not play. It would stop then jump maybe 30 sec. ahead then pixilated again then freeze.

I have the HR20-700.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Sorry I missed your post...
> 
> I am just using the good ol' -->| button.
> 
> ...


Maybe the button is malfunctioning? I prefer setting -->| to 30 second SKIP via the hidden feature, rather than SLIP. It's never gone to the end unintentionally.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Maybe the button is malfunctioning? I prefer setting -->| to 30 second SKIP via the hidden feature, rather than SLIP. It's never gone to the end unintentionally.


Maybe I'll give the SKIP option. It's not the remote unless I have 4 broken ones... Many others have this problem also.

I could see a sticky button but this doesn't wait to skip - it immediately jumps - no delay like when you intentionally do it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Maybe I'll give the SKIP option. It's not the remote unless I have 4 broken ones... Many others have this problem also.
> 
> I could see a sticky button but this doesn't wait to skip - it immediately jumps - no delay like when you intentionally do it.


Ahh, well it isn't the remote. Hopefully skip helps...keep us posted.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I have 4 HR receivers, 3 HR20s and one HR21.
Is there a reason why the HR20s received the update but not the HR21?

All are plugged in (and have been) and functional.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The HR20's appeared to start to receive the update before the other HR2x receivers. So while your HR20 might have been authorized, the your HR21 hasn't received its turn yet.

- Meg


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I've been having a lot of audio sync problems since I got the update. Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

fpbear said:


> This software update also wiped out all my shows that I had on my external drive plugged into the esata port on my HR20. Right after the update, my remote stopped working properly. So I restarted. Then I got a message saying that my drive is being checked for errors - now the show list is completely blank! I wonder if there is any way to get them back, or are the recordings gone forever?


Grrrrrrrr... indeed! It appears 34C doesn't like external drives, particularly the previously bulletproof FAP750! 

I was expecting practice for the Italian GP to be recording this AyEm, but when I popped my head around the corner to look into the family room, no red LED to indicate recording. Turned it on to find the dreaded (and never before seen) hard drive error screen, with 'checking' stuck at 21%.

I gambled on an RBR, along with power-cycling the external drive (hey, it worked the one time that a firmware update reboot found the _internal _drive by mistake!) and the start-up was normal... with the exception of "Step 1 of 2" taking over 10 minutes. Found that 34C was loaded, and watched the remainder of practice.

Then I checked the guide, only to find that my locals were gone!! :nono:

Used a menu restart this time and out of interest, tried a forced download (haven't used the 0-2-4-6-8 in a looooooooooong time ) and oddly enough, it decided to download 312 again. Man, this roll-out is messed up.

After this download, the auto-reboot led to another 10+ minute "Step 1 of 2" where I presume it was reloading 34C. 

... And now it's sitting on the hard drive error screen _*again*_... with probably 48 hours to go before, I presume, it tells me the FAP750 is toast... at least as far as 34C is concerned!

Now, I'd bet that this ain't a coincidence, and the only reason a drive error is reported is some hiccup with 34C. Damn... I haven't experienced a firmware mess-up in a long time... and NEVER one this bad. Damn, again.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> The HR20's appeared to start to receive the update before the other HR2x receivers. So while your HR20 might have been authorized, the your HR21 hasn't received its turn yet.


Are you kidding? I can understand releasing it in waves of Location but Location and Receiver Models? When can we expect it to update the HR21s?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

CenturyBreak said:


> ...
> 
> Used a menu restart this time and out of interest, tried a forced download (haven't used the 0-2-4-6-8 in a looooooooooong time ) and oddly enough, it decided to download 312 again. Man, this roll-out is messed up.
> .
> ...


Actually, if it said it found 312 when you did the 02468, then you have 312, not 34C. (Though sometimes it will "find" the current version on the machine for a second or two before it changes to the version that is really in the steream.) The Step 1 of 2 is part of the standard reboot process, not the download. You'll want to loook at the system information screen to see which version you really have.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

DogLover said:


> Actually, if it said it found 312 when you did the 02468, then you have 312, not 34C. (Though sometimes it will "find" the current version on the machine for a second or two before it changes to the version that is really in the steream.) The Step 1 of 2 is part of the standard reboot process, not the download. You'll want to loook at the system information screen to see which version you really have.


I know that '1 of 2' is a normal part of the reboot... I've just never seen it take soooo loooooong before!

Speaking of 'take so long', it's still going through the drive error attempted fix... and it's only at ~ 40% after 5.5 hours.  So, needless to say, I'm still waiting to check what version is actually loaded.

At this rate, it won't finish the drive check/fix until the wee hours... at which point we'll be in the 'overnight 34C' window mentioned in a few other threads! :lol:


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

CenturyBreak said:


> Speaking of 'take so long', it's still going through the drive error attempted fix... and it's only at ~ 40% after 5.5 hours.  So, needless to say, I'm still waiting to check what version is actually loaded.


Yikes! I can only imagine your frustration.

I must say, though, that my external (WD 2TB) had absolutely no issues with the 34C update.

I know you probably want to let it finish its diagnostics, but did you consider plugging your drive into your computer to see if you can format it without any errors?

I'd be very skeptical about the unit attempting to fix the drive.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Yesterday, on the HR20, my Wife was watching Live Desk on Fox News. about 25 minutes in, they aired a story she wanted me and our sons to see, so she hit record (29 minutes into the buffer). When we got home, the recording appeared to be the full 2 hours, but it would not rewind past the part where she hit record (29 minutes). If I selected play from beginning, it still only played from the 29 minute mark.

She wasn't using double play at the time, but this has literally never happened before. Believe me, I've been with the HR20 since the beginning (well, a month after the beginning, but who's counting) and I've had EVERY problem, but never this one.

To clarify, I have had partially unplayable recordings, but in this case, it won't play what was in the buffer before the record button was hit, even though the progress bar indicates that the recording is there. This is what leads me to believe that it is a DLB related issue, but I don't know if it is a DLB issue or not. 

The live showing was fine, only the playback is affected. Well, only the playback before the record button was pressed was affected.

I have not yet tried to re-create the bug.


----------



## PRMan (Sep 16, 2005)

Mike Greer said:


> Maybe I'll give the SKIP option. It's not the remote unless I have 4 broken ones... Many others have this problem also.
> 
> I could see a sticky button but this doesn't wait to skip - it immediately jumps - no delay like when you intentionally do it.


This happens to me as well, both on RF and IR. And it happens with absolutely zero holding down of the button.

How about an easy fix? Add an option the same as the hidden 30SKIP and 30SLIP options called NEVERJUMPTOEND.

I don't need that stupid function for anything at all. I never use it and it plagues me incessantly. Just let me TURN IT OFF!

(And I can always jump to the end if I ever want to by FF and -> 2 to 3 times.)


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

PRMan said:


> This happens to me as well, both on RF and IR. And it happens with absolutely zero holding down of the button.
> 
> How about an easy fix? Add an option the same as the hidden 30SKIP and 30SLIP options called NEVERJUMPTOEND.
> 
> ...


+1
Jump to end does not work reliably, and needs to be deleted or become an function that can be disabled buy the user. This is a very good suggestion.


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

For quite a while now I've been simulating Tivo's search for season premiere by using a keyword search for a single space with a narrowing to Show Type of Season Premiere: this worked fine until I got release 0x34C, now I only get two answers and they are for today. Did they narrow the search range down on purpose?

I tried just keyword searching for "Series Premiere" but this gets all sorts of redundant things (mostly season premieres) and it only shows the first weeks worth of results. Similarly using the Yellow button to narrow down the guide to view just Show Types of Series Premiere gives repeated answers and only for the first week...


----------



## buffdriver (Nov 4, 2008)

Getting the same problem with search for premiers. Ours is a HR-22 and it only recently got the upgrade.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

buffdriver said:


> Getting the same problem with search for premiers. Ours is a HR-22 and it only recently got the upgrade.


Same here -- HR20-700 with 34C won't show any series premiere or season premiere past 9/12 when there is at least one on 9/21 in the guide (House MD).


----------



## I. Liveclean (Aug 15, 2007)

I've confirmed that the new update does affect my external raid setup. I have a Sans Digital ESATA RAID setup that I have been using for some time without any problems. After the 0x034C, I noticed that the unit experienced stuttering when playing back any recorded content. The symptoms included previously recorded shows, under the old firmware and newly recorded shows. I went through a variety of trouble shooting techniques, including reboots and finally decided to do a comparison between the internal and external drives. The outcome of those tests resulted in the internal drive working flawlessly under the new update.

In order to rule out the possibility of a coincidental hard drive problem on the external unit; I did a scan of the drives with Spinright 6.0. The result was no errors to the drives. I then did a final test to make sure that the unit still did not work. The results were the same.

Finally I decided to do a software roll back by forcing a download of the old software to the old version (0312). After doing this the external unit worked without any problems. This included shows recorded previously and under the new firmware.

It appears to me that the ESATA throughput has been reduced under the new update. I'm only guessing here, but the symptoms are similar to what I've seen when I set up other external units and the harddrive throughput was not set up appropriately.

Just thought I would share my observations and test results for others who might be experiencing external drive problems.


----------



## shandrew (Dec 20, 2007)

I encountered a couple problems after receiving 34c on my HR20:

1. Close captioning settings problem- I was playing around with display->settings->closed captioning, changed the background to "flash" to see what it was. Wow, how horrible. Then i tried to change it back...no luck. NO matter what i set it to, the background of captions stayed flashing. I could still change color.

2. Unusual slowness- skipping backwards or forwards, bringing up the guide, typing in channel numbers took much longer than usual.

Both of these were solved by a regular restart.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

Our hard drive constantly grinds after this update. Even when the machine is in Standby. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

g4jedi said:


> Our hard drive constantly grinds after this update. Even when the machine is in Standby. Anyone else notice this?


Yes!

two hd dvr's one hr20-700 - one hr20-100

Both have the same issue since the update - It is not constant and only last a few minutes at a time, but the bedroom one keeps waking me up.

Hopefully they can correct this - it is very loud.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Already done the menu restart - and may do it, again.

ToDo list pretty buggy, though including ESPN events when they switch channels on us every 45 minutes may have something to do with that.

Disconcerting at first - and why I rebooted - was using DP to switch between an SD channel and an HD channel, especially when the latter was offering a SD program. Like CNNHD does most of the day.

Hit the down arrow into CNNHD and I'd get a picture ~2.5 x 3 > and it would then shift into 4x3. For a while I thought it only was happening on CNN; but, I've had it happen with other channels as well as HD channels actually telecasting HD.

Watching with Native off btw.


----------



## road3682 (Aug 17, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> have you tried rebooting units?


14 Sept now. I still have the 0x312 software on my HR22/100. How can I get DTV update sooner?

Buddy


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone else having particularly noisy hard drives after this update? Ours is ridiculous. It's like the drive is being accessed all the time, even when in Standby. Prior to this update, the HR20 was SILENT in standby mode. Now it churns away like mad.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

road3682 said:


> 14 Sept now. I still have the 0x312 software on my HR22/100. How can I get DTV update sooner?
> 
> Buddy


You can't it is all up to them.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

g4jedi said:


> Anyone else having particularly noisy hard drives after this update? Ours is ridiculous. It's like the drive is being accessed all the time, even when in Standby. Prior to this update, the HR20 was SILENT in standby mode. Now it churns away like mad.


Yes.

Look back 3 and 4 posts from yours.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

My H20-100 reboots spontaneously. I have to go back in and add nearly all HD channel and some locals from OTA. This can happen once every few days.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

grate88 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Look back 3 and 4 posts from yours.


Sorry... I meant anyone else beside just the two of us. I'm worried about the hard drive wearing out due to over use.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

g4jedi said:


> Sorry... I meant anyone else beside just the two of us. I'm worried about the hard drive wearing out due to over use.


 I would not worry about it. I hear it but its not worrisome.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

We are seeing a few problems now with 0x034C: HR20-700

1. SKIP doesn't work you have to use only FF or REW in either buffer
2. The second Double Play Buffer shows that we are further along in the show than is even in the actual buffer - it shows the progress mark as beyond the recorded or buffer amount - and it won't rew/skip/ff or anything.

If I try to record when the buffer is doing this it will play from the beginning but won't do anything else. Power off no go - still won't rewind any shows and starts it over at the spot you powered on again and again. Even if you haven't changed channels and the buffer shows 1+ hr of time...

This is hard to explain but it seems to be confused on where I am in the show/buffer and where it claims I am. And it won't move - If I change channels to another show it won't allow rewind or pause it will show the beginning of the show and then sometimes skip to live...or it will stay put and my only choice is to re-watch the show or power off to get back to live...

ADDED: We are also getting a lot more noise from the Hard Drive


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I got the update today, the OD Guide has populated but now I try to add to the Quee it adds to the Quee and then kicks it out. I tested the connection and it says ok. Anything I am missing.


----------



## TominOH (Dec 7, 2006)

zudy said:


> Well I got the update today, the OD Guide has populated but now I try to add to the Quee it adds to the Quee and then kicks it out. I tested the connection and it says ok. Anything I am missing.


Our HR20-100 did the same thing the first week. We had to click 'add to queue' twice and then it continued the download. It stopped doing that after a week or so and now luckily we only need to click 'add to queue' once. Hopefully yours will correct itself as well. Cheers.


----------



## lopezjo49 (Sep 15, 2009)

If i start DLB and change the channel, i.e the default 201 DTV help channel the unit reboots. This only occurs if i start DLB on my H20-100. I've had the unit for about 4 hours and it was updated to the 34c. I've also unplugged the unit post upgrade for about 10 mins but symptom persists. So now if i accidentally start DLB i can not touch my remote for two hours. coming from a DirecTivo unit this option is used often.

Is there a known fix?


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Try powering down everything, re-seat the cables, power up the eSATA, wait about 60 seconds, then power on the HR2x.


Can't be confirmed....but it looks like I got bit by the 34c eSATA bug. My trusty FAP750 (attached to an HR20-100) that has been chugging along fine for close to 2 years went belly up. I have done exactly as you stated above to no avail. I also unplugged both and let them sit for 15 mins or so prior to powering up the FAP750. Useless. The internal drive was at 312. I have attempted to re-download only to discover 34c coming my way. Another clue that 34c had a hand in this.

Given the lack of official support for eSATA, does anyone at D* even care about these problems? If so, what is the best avenue to feedback to them? It can't be via the CSRs.

I recognize that the risk was mine - but this really, really, really sucks. Even more than losing the shows I find it a HUGE pain to have to reset favorites, season passes, etc. DoublePlay is NOT worth this.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

lopezjo49 said:


> If i start DLB and change the channel, i.e the default 201 DTV help channel the unit reboots. This only occurs if i start DLB on my H20-100. I've had the unit for about 4 hours and it was updated to the 34c. I've also unplugged the unit post upgrade for about 10 mins but symptom persists. So now if i accidentally start DLB i can not touch my remote for two hours. coming from a DirecTivo unit this option is used often.
> 
> Is there a known fix?


This is not normal, and is doesn't sound like a bug in the software. (I haven't seen anything like this reported with this release.) Since it is a new box, my first guess is that you got a bad one. I'd call direcTV and arrange for a replacement.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Tubaman-Z said:


> Can't be confirmed....but it looks like I got bit by the 34c eSATA bug. My trusty FAP750 (attached to an HR20-100) that has been chugging along fine for close to 2 years went belly up. I have done exactly as you stated above to no avail. I also unplugged both and let them sit for 15 mins or so prior to powering up the FAP750. Useless. The internal drive was at 312. I have attempted to re-download only to discover 34c coming my way. Another clue that 34c had a hand in this.
> 
> Given the lack of official support for eSATA, does anyone at D* even care about these problems? If so, what is the best avenue to feedback to them? It can't be via the CSRs.
> 
> I recognize that the risk was mine - but this really, really, really sucks. Even more than losing the shows I find it a HUGE pain to have to reset favorites, season passes, etc. DoublePlay is NOT worth this.


I have seen more and more reports of FAP's going belly up, even before 34C started rolling out. I have a feeling they are just getting to the point in their lifetimes that they are having problems.

On my FAP750, there was a wire in the enclosure that was burned through. The disk itself was and was put in another enclosure and worked well for a few months. Then it started just stop for 2-30 seconds when playing back recordings. After a week or two of that, we watched the important recordings on it and then replaced it.

Other people have reported power supply problems and other fairlures. My guess is that the drives, and the enclosures in particular, just weren't designed for the stress of full time DVR use.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn right... most annoying



cartrivision said:


> When returning to live TV after watching a recorded program, if a scheduled recording has changed the channel that was previously being live buffered, I am returned to an an empty "live buffer".
> 
> There is *NEVER* any reason to return the user to an empty live buffer. Upon exiting the playback of a recorded program, the user should be returned to whichever tuner is maintaining a live buffer, and if the previous live buffered tuner has been switched to a different channel by a scheduled recording, then live buffering must be initiated on one of the channels that was used for a scheduled recordings, and the user returned to that live buffer when exiting the playback of the recorded program.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Got in CT last night - I noticed the orange lights on when I get up at 4:30.

Holding down the INFO button no longer seems to bring up the screen that tells me what software version I am on. I used that to check if I get updates so it not working gave me a clue that my systems had been updated.

Haven't checked all out yet but all seems to be working fine.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

g4jedi said:


> Anyone else having particularly noisy hard drives after this update? Ours is ridiculous. It's like the drive is being accessed all the time, even when in Standby. Prior to this update, the HR20 was SILENT in standby mode. Now it churns away like mad.


Every few minutes, my HR20-700 churns a bit louder than usual. I received 34c last night.


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

I received the update on both my HR20-700's last night and I am having the same added hard drive noise as everyone else. Its not like they were silent before but now every 15 or so minutes its just extremely loud for about 20 seconds to a minute. The one in my bedroom woke me up a couple of times last night. Very annoying.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127298

It's been biting again over the last two firmware versions. 

I'm forced to "reset OTA" and go back through "initial OTA setup" after any reset/reboot (firmware update, power failure, RBR, etc.) on my HR20s and HR21.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

got the nr this morning got a h20 700 lost my photos music and more why? my on demand is fine system test says all ok no music or photos:nono:


----------



## RogueFive (Aug 24, 2008)

This morning 2:25am 34C was pushed to my HR21/200 .. and as a result I have lost the ability to watch all HD channels! Getting (771) on all HD, no matter if local or higher.

I have hooked up my H20/100 to the same cable & BBC and everything works, so I know it is the receiver.

How embarrassing for a NR!

Have a technician scheduled for the day after tomorrow ... not sure what good that will do.


----------



## djburger (Jan 12, 2007)

I got the SW today. I have and HR20 and and HR22. Apparently it has changed how you turn off the blue circle on the HR20. I never have figured out how to turn it off on the HR22 (I've only had it for a few weeks though).


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Like most of D*'s updates, old problems re-appear. 

The good news is the PQ is back, after several months of CRAPPY PQ. The bad news is dropped video is back as well. All recordings made after the update have intermittant video drops throughout the whole recording. Happens about ever 5-10 seconds, and lasts a few seconds before the video comes back on. Audio drops with the video, but only for a split second, then I sit there looking at a black screen for a few seconds until the video pops back on. This is an OLD issue, that has now appeared with the "new improved update". Maybe we just can't have a great PQ in combination with a stable video feed? Wake up D* and fix this immediately, AND NOT AT THE EXPENSE OF PQ.

In addition, I am getting VERY slow remote response when my HR22-100 is first taken out of standby in the morning. I mean, you push the three button, and several seconds later the 3 appears. Forget about trying to change to a multi-digit channel for at least an hour, as it is impossible. After about an hour, it seems to operate just fine.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Every few minutes, my HR20-700 churns a bit louder than usual. I received 34c last night.


I know, I'm quoting myself...but, I wonder why 3 of us are having issues with a louder hard drive.
Mine does it every 20 minutes or so for about 2 seconds. It's not disturbingly loud, but easily heard when it's quiet. It's that "hard-drive-is-doing-something" sound, if that makes sense. :lol:

Please don't fail me HR20-700, you've been awesome for a few years.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm also a bit worried that my HD is going to fail; it's an annoying noise, for sure. 

No other issues with the update so far.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

We lost our caller id function with this new update. It will not show up on the tv any more when a call comes in. Any ideas? But, it does show up in the log.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Both my HR20-700 and HR20-100 DVRs got the update yesterday. No problems on the HR20-700. However, I have two problems on the HR20-100:

1.I cannot get the blue ring to go away. I've done a menu reset as well as an rbr and no luck. Unfortunately, this is the DVR in my bedroom. Arrgggh!

2. The HR20-100 was always a bit noisy but now it is worse. I don't mind too much though because the DVR is in a cabinet that is closed when not in use. But I can hear it periodically when I'm using it.

Report #20090916-CBA


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR20-100 got the update yesterday and I was able to turn off the blue ring on the first try.
Make sure it isn't tuned to an interactive channel when you do it.
I usually hold the left button and then press the right one four times. Works better than trying to press both at the same time.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> My HR20-100 got the update yesterday and I was able to turn off the blue ring on the first try.
> Make sure it isn't tuned to an interactive channel when you do it.
> I usually hold the left button and then press the right one four times. Works better than trying to press both at the same time.


Nope, not on an interactive channel. I've also tried the tip for holding down the left button and pressing the right. Tried the right and pressing the left too. I'll try changing to a different channel though and see what happens.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I changed to a local channel and was able to dim the blue lights. Don't know why that would work but THANKS jdspencer!


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

calidelphia said:


> > Originally Posted by calidelphia
> > Weird issue with My Playlist.
> >
> > After deleting an item off the List, It will not highlight the next item on the List. Instead, It is opening a miscellaneous group folder on the List. Doesn't matter whether I use dash-dash or the red key.
> ...


I see the same thing. After you delete it appears to go to the top folder alphabetically, open the folder and rest on the first item. I have my list sorted alphabetically.

Xaa


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

On my HR22 last night I noticed that if I pause a show and let it go to the screen saver, the show I was watching before I paused flashes through the screen saver every few seconds while the screen saver is on. Not a biggie but I thought I'd mention it. Haven't had a chance to try it on my other HR22 yet.


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

phodg said:


> On my HR22 last night I noticed that if I pause a show and let it go to the screen saver, the show I was watching before I paused flashes through the screen saver every few seconds while the screen saver is on. Not a biggie but I thought I'd mention it. Haven't had a chance to try it on my other HR22 yet.


We saw this happen on our R22 last night.

Also, our R22 is a lot slower than our HR20-100. I was hoping the new software would fix this but no such luck. Very laggy when compared to the HR20.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Got the update on 9/1. Last night noticed the loud HD churning sound going continuously while I was watching TV. This morning, noticed the noise again, while everything was turned off. When I turned it on, got the black screen of death. A reset returned everything to normal and now, a couple hours later, still have not heard the HD churning noise again. Did not lose anything during reset - all recordings still there, settings are still the same, to-do list is good to go for the next two weeks.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

phodg said:


> On my HR22 last night I noticed that if I pause a show and let it go to the screen saver, the show I was watching before I paused flashes through the screen saver every few seconds while the screen saver is on. Not a biggie but I thought I'd mention it. Haven't had a chance to try it on my other HR22 yet.


I have seen this for the last couple of national releases so for me not new to this one.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Xaa said:


> I see the same thing. After you delete it appears to go to the top folder alphabetically, open the folder and rest on the first item. I have my list sorted alphabetically.


Right after I got 34C, every time I deleted from the folder, it would close the folder. It took me forever to cleanup some shows I wanted deleted.

I haven't rebooted or done anything to my receiver since the update and, surprisingly, the issue is no longer happening.


----------



## guyd (Mar 29, 2008)

Tubaman-Z said:


> Can't be confirmed....but it looks like I got bit by the 34c eSATA bug.


I will second this. 34C seems to have some eSATA issues. I had a nearly brand new WD 1TB eSATA drive plugged into my HR22-100 running under 312 with no issues what-so-ever! After 34C loaded on my unit the night before last, it has been actiing very strangely. First, I lost all the recorded shows on it. Second, I lost the entire Prioritizer list. Third, the drive is making sounds like its continually being randomly accessed. Fourth, it takes noticeably longer to bootup that it did under 312. Very strange indeed...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

20090916-4543

Got caught in a loop tonight. I finished watching DailyShow/COlbert and hit stop. When the left hand menu came up I selected delete. THen the are you sure screen came up. When I selected delete, it thinks for a minute, then comes back. Over and over and over I hit the delete option and it just brought me right back again. Exit allowed me go loose the screen and send a report. It was gone from my list BTW.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

hr20-700 external raid.
I too got the new firmware , so called update, now my receiver is slower than an atari game, everything is in slow motion, remote is slow, changing menus is rediculous, rewind then play makes play jerky and sound comes and goes, just too many iritating things to mention. I removed the external drive and rebooted to the internal only, no improvement, wipd the drives and started from scratch, still slow slow slow. I called DTV and they said "what" .
I'm not sure if the receiver addresses the extrnal drive first or just ignores the internal drive, no way to tell, but it seems to be addressing only the external, 
anyone know for sure ?
I've had this receiver for years and wonder if some ghuru might tell me which is a good replacement for it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

djburger said:


> I got the SW today. I have and HR20 and and HR22. Apparently it has changed how you turn off the blue circle on the HR20. I never have figured out how to turn it off on the HR22 (I've only had it for a few weeks though).


Press the left and right arrow at the same time on the DVR should be 4 selections from bright to off.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ItsMeJTO said:


> hr20-700 external raid.
> I too got the new firmware , so called update, now my receiver is slower than an atari game, everything is in slow motion, remote is slow, changing menus is rediculous, rewind then play makes play jerky and sound comes and goes, just too many iritating things to mention. I removed the external drive and rebooted to the internal only, no improvement, wipd the drives and started from scratch, still slow slow slow. I called DTV and they said "what" .
> I'm not sure if the receiver addresses the extrnal drive first or just ignores the internal drive, no way to tell, but it seems to be addressing only the external,
> anyone know for sure ?
> I've had this receiver for years and wonder if some ghuru might tell me which is a good replacement for it.


Only the external.

try calling DirecTV and ask to speak with Tech Support.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Dan B said:


> I'm also a bit worried that my HD is going to fail; it's an annoying noise, for sure.
> 
> No other issues with the update so far.


Almost looks and sounds like it's doing a complete drive re-organize or optimization like a pc.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> try calling DirecTV and ask to speak with Tech Support.


I did call tech support, they won't admit there may be a problem and reluctantly said they would open a ticket number for my complaint.
I've heard nothing from them yet.

The hr20-700 wasn't too shaby when I first bought it but progressively got slower and slower to respond to the remote with every update till now it's just not usable any more.

Not the right place for this, so maybe someone might move it to where it should be, sorry ..

While i'm at it, my older SD box with tivo dsr704 failed a few weeks ago, it keeps locking up during a reboot, but only after it has sucessfuly done a complete reboot and is working correctly for a few hours, then next time i go to watch it, it has locked up again.
Did dtv send some code to these boxes that screwed it up ?
I remember extending the hard drive a few years ago with some Unix utilities and placing an image on the extra drive and linking two drives together with something called monte 3.1.1c but that was over 5 years ago and it's worked flawlesly till recently.
is Tivo and DTV still linked for newer boxes ? are there any Tivo HD DVR boxes worth having ?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ItsMeJTO said:


> I did call tech support, they won't admit there may be a problem and reluctantly said they would open a ticket number for my complaint.
> I've heard nothing from them yet.
> 
> The hr20-700 wasn't too shaby when I first bought it but progressively got slower and slower to respond to the remote with every update till now it's just not usable any more.
> ...


The new HD DirecTivo is supposed to be available 1st half 2010.


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

g4jedi said:


> Our hard drive constantly grinds after this update. Even when the machine is in Standby. Anyone else notice this?


Yes I have noticed this too. It is very loud now and it wasn't before. I hope they can fix this because my machine is waking me up at night.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay... 'cold' power-cycling the FAP750 (actually unplugging) when rebooting the HR20-700 seems to make 34C get along much better with the external drive... no more drive diagnostic screen. So far, so good.

However, the long-lost 'IKD bug' is back, at least for OTA recordings. 

I've recorded two Fox shows this week OTA, House and Glee (okay, Glee was just a recording test... seriously... I don't watch that show... really... :lol and have no trouble with live viewing of the shows. Unfortunately, I wasn't available to watch more than a few minutes live, and when accessing the recordings after they'd finished, they'd only play a few seconds, then give me a still frame and the "keep or delete?" dialog. Darn it... of course "Darn it" isn't exactly what I said at the time. :eek2:

Since a few seconds of video was available, maybe this should be called 'almost-instant keep or delete' rather than IKD...

It's actually worse than the 'freeze, then skip to end, then manually rewind' bug previous firmware versions have given me with this Fox channel!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sad to say, but it sounds like your HDD is having trouble. You may want to actually try and run those diagnostics that popped up as it may correct some of the issues you are seeing:


reboot STB via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
when they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Surface Test
*Warning*: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.



CenturyBreak said:


> Okay... 'cold' power-cycling the FAP750 (actually unplugging) when rebooting the HR20-700 seems to make 34C get along much better with the external drive... no more drive diagnostic screen. So far, so good.
> 
> However, the long-lost 'IKD bug' is back, at least for OTA recordings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the grinding HR20 hard drive in the bedroom too. Not sure about my other two.


----------



## KTB62 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Sad to say, but it sounds like your HDD is having trouble. You may want to actually try and run those diagnostics that popped up as it may correct some of the issues you are seeing:
> 
> 
> reboot STB via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
> ...


I'm new to this forum, but not in having a satellite. I've had one since 2002. Unfortunately I seem to having a simlar problem with my HD receiver.

Since Friday (9/11), my screen locks up. It usually happens somewhere between 9pm & 10pm central time. At first there's pixelization and then it locks. I've taken to turning my receiver off during the day now and last night it did not lock up and the show I recorded looks fine.

Some shows I've recorded after 9 seem to have some problems as well with pixelization, skipping, etc. I would think it's the hard drive, if it wasn't for the timing of it all. It's not locking up or pixelating at any other time. Weather in Chicago has been very clear, so that hasn't caused signal problems.

I do not yet have 0x034C, but I saw what I'm quoting and I tried to run it last night just to make sure it's not the hard drive. One little problem though: There was no "Surface Test" option for me to choose. My HD DVR is an HR21-700. There were 4 options to choose from, and I cannot remember exact what they were right at the moment other than a "folder check".

Anyway, I'm just hoping when the Chicago area gets this new software, it's doesn't cause my receiver to go completely on the fritz.... and I know it's downloading here very soon.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RogueFive (Aug 24, 2008)

KTB62 said:


> Anyway, I'm just hoping when the Chicago area gets this new software, it's doesn't cause my receiver to go completely on the fritz.... and I know it's downloading here very soon.


FWIW I got mine earlier in the week (SouthWestern Chicagoland) and my HR21/100 lost it's HD channels, took 2 days for a technician to come, resulted in a swap-out.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

At least 5 of my 17 Keyword Autorecords are recording every rerun they can, even though all of them are set to First Run Only. This started happening as soon as I got the 0x034C update this Tuesday (9/15, 2:27 am).

On Thursday I went into one of them from its Prioritizer entry, canceled the Autorecord request and then (from the same detail screen) set it up again using the original Keyword Search (again, specifying First Run Only)... but it persisted in recording reruns.

Yesterday I deleted two more of them from the Prioritizer, and then set them up again by going to Recent Searches and bringing up the original Keyword Search (always specifying First Run Only)... but these two also are still recording reruns.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I have Jay Leno set to record all First Run episodes. The episode on Friday (9/18/09) at 10PM (4-KNBC) did not record. On Saturday, the To-Do-List still lists the Jay Leno Show scheduled "Yesterday 10:00p 4 KNBC" ?!? History file does not list this recording. Schedule recordings at 9PM and 11:35PM were successfully recorded.


----------



## eggmansr71 (Aug 28, 2008)

Add me to the list of users with problems with esata. When playing a recorded show the playback will lockup for about 5 sec then pick back up. Happens about every 3-5 minutes. Never had a problem before. Using a raid setup.


----------



## Maybein08 (Jun 23, 2008)

My remote response has been very slow. I used to be able to push the fast-forward button quickly. Now I have to pause in-between pushes. Also the video during fast forwarding is very jumpy and not uniform. All since the update. I have re-booted numerous times.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a HR20-700 receiver that has been working just fine until the latest update deleted all my recordings! When I checked my recordings before the update I had 51 % available. After the update I only had 4% available? All the recorded programs were still there and allot of them had <!> in front of them? The next day all the recordings were gone and it showed only 50% available with nothing recorded.
I called Directv to complain and I was told yes there were a few people that called that also had this happen to them because of the latest update. I was told they were sending down a new update at 12:00a.m. 7/19 to fix this and it would restore the deleted programs. 
I checked this morning and it did not fix this. I checked the software version and it is still 0x034c.
I am really upset about this and I don't know what to do now except to call again to complain. Anyone have any suggestions? I have more confidence with the people here than with Directv.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

In case anyone wants to try to recreate the Autorecord:rerun issue I reported just above, here's a list of my upcoming repeats, found in my To Do List.

Ch 004 - 08:00p Sat 9/19 - First aired 11/26/08 - CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Ch 004 - 11:35p Sat 9/19 - First aired 03/22/06 - CSI: NY
Ch 004 - 12:35a Sun 9/20 - First aired 01/23/06 - CSI: Miami
Ch 004 - 01:35a Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/03/06 - Cold Case
Ch 537 - 07:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 11/30/08 - Dexter
Ch 537 - 09:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/07/08 - Californication
Ch 537 - 09:30p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/14/08 - Californication
Ch 539 - 11:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/07/08 - Dexter
Ch 004 - 11:05p Sun 9/20 - First aired 03/29/06 - CSI: NY
Ch 005 - 12:30p Mon 9/21 - First aired 02/14/07 - Lost
(Here my HR2x made me wait while it flushed the To Do List, and then put me back at its top)
Ch 242 - 05:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 04/06/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 06:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/11/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 07:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/18/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 08:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/04/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 09:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 04/27/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 10:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/28/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 11:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/12/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 12:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/26/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 11/16/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 02:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/19/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 03:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/05/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 07:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/30/07 - Dexter
Ch 539 - 08:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/07/07 - Dexter
Ch 245 - 10:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 06/29/09 - The Closer
Ch 245 - 11:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/29/08 - Raising the Bar
Ch 539 - 07:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 10/28/07 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 10:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 07/26/09 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 11:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 11/02/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 12:00a Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/07/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00a Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/21/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 07:00p Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/25/07 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 03:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 05/03/09 - In Plain Sight
Ch 242 - 12:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 11/14/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 11/28/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 09:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 10/12/08 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 09:00a Fri 9/25 - First aired 08/21/09 - Monk
:
:
These 6 Keyword Autorecords are responsible for the above reruns. The names in red had reruns scheduled for recording.

• AANY Bang CSI Flashpoint Ghost NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4
• AANY Cold Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4
• AANY Intent Monk Plain TTITLE CCHAN 242
• AANY Desperate George Lost TTITLE CCHAN 5
• AANY Californication NFL Penn TTITLE CCHAN 537 540
• AANY Dexter Nude Nurse Weeds TTITLE CCHAN 537 540

Looks like I should replace at least these Keyword Autorecords with individual SLs:
• Intent Monk Plain
• Closer Raising
(My individual SLs are not recording repeats.)


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I was looking through my To Do List today, and I changed some recordings of shows that are already in my Prioritizer. (I had to record later showings due to a conflict) It then gave me the message: 


> The episode is set to record and the series has been added as the last item in your Prioritizer.


This is not true, though. It is already in the Prioritizer, and it was not added as the last item.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had some major voice sync problems on HD programming.


----------



## ArkhamB (May 31, 2006)

Add me to the list of users who lost their ESATA on this latest update. Receiver continually reboots with ESATA drive connected. This only started happening after the recent update.

Is there any way to rollback to the firmware that works. I am on 0x34c

Brian


----------



## tafitz (Aug 27, 2007)

I also have an issue with my external drive since this release. 
I was away on vacation when the update happened. 
When I came back it had reverted to using my internal drive. 
I tried all suggestions and then removed it and reformatted it after connecting to my Mac (FAT-32). 
After reconnecting to my HR20-100 and rebooting it found it and reformatted.
The performance was so slow it was unusable.


----------



## tspainiv (Jul 4, 2009)

phodg said:


> On my HR22 last night I noticed that if I pause a show and let it go to the screen saver, the show I was watching before I paused flashes through the screen saver every few seconds while the screen saver is on. Not a biggie but I thought I'd mention it. Haven't had a chance to try it on my other HR22 yet.


I too am having the same issue only on my HR20-700. At night I keep thinking it's lightning outside :lol:


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

phodg said:


> On my HR22 last night I noticed that if I pause a show and let it go to the screen saver, the show I was watching before I paused flashes through the screen saver every few seconds while the screen saver is on. Not a biggie but I thought I'd mention it. Haven't had a chance to try it on my other HR22 yet.


I've noticed this ever since I started using an HR21, 13 months ago. Except that's it seems to be every few minutes, not every few seconds. And the flash is so fast that I personally can't tell whether it's the show I was watching.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Non-responsive HR20 this morning. RBR didn't work. Had to unplug, then plug back in and everything normal now.

Haven't had this happen in about a year.


----------



## PCHDTV (Sep 25, 2007)

After the update I can no longer turn of the blue ring-light. Anyone else??????????


----------



## TominOH (Dec 7, 2006)

PCHDTV said:


> After the update I can no longer turn of the blue ring-light. Anyone else??????????


Just checked the HR20-100 with update and it went off after 4 pushes of both lt & rt buttons. We leave it on the dimmest setting.


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Very loud hard drive churning noise on my HR20-700 since the update. Very annoying! Also the FF and RW has gotten very choppy and the auto correct is not consistent at all. Never know if it's going to work or not!


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

So is everyone getting the hard drive noise & some just aren't bothered by it? It's driving me nuts, it's super irritating.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

As has been reported many many times in the past, on the manual recording setup page, the direct channel selection function using the remote number pad is completely broken.

It should work the same way direct num-pad channel selection works everywhere else, such as in the guide and in the channel favorites setup screen..... pressing 1-2-3 should jump to channel 123.... not channel 30, then channel 100, then channel 200, then channel 300, then channel 1000, as it does now in the manual recording setup page.

Also, the recording start time on the manual record setup page defaults to 5 minutes past the next half hour mark, which makes no sense whatsoever. It should probably default to the next half hour mark.

These two bugs in some of the most basic of the DVR's functionality should have been caught and fixed two years ago and they should really stop being released into NR after NR after NR, given that they have been reported many times dating back before multiple past national software releases.


----------



## mtavares (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got an HR21/200 that was updated last tuesday. Since then when I first turn it on, the channel it is on is just a black screen and there is no sound. I can use the guide, watch a pre-recorded show, or change the channel and it is fine. I can even change back to the original channel and it is fine. But anywhere between 15 and 45 minutes later, whatever live channel i'm watching will freeze/black out again. Changing the channel again fixes it, but it is really annoying. At first I didn't think recorded shows had the same problem, but now anything recorded after receiving the update is only recording partials because of the freezing. And it happens whether doubleplay is activated or not. Resetting the receiver did nothing. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Dan B said:


> So is everyone getting the hard drive noise & some just aren't bothered by it? It's driving me nuts, it's super irritating.


No hard drive noise here and the update came in over a week ago. DoublePlay was great for watching college football games the last two weekends:dance01::dance01:


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I know, I'm quoting myself...but, I wonder why 3 of us are having issues with a louder hard drive.
> Mine does it every 20 minutes or so for about 2 seconds. It's not disturbingly loud, but easily heard when it's quiet. It's that "hard-drive-is-doing-something" sound, if that makes sense. :lol:
> 
> Please don't fail me HR20-700, you've been awesome for a few years.


For anyone that wanted to test the software, this isssue was reported a long time ago, but not sure Directv considers it a issue. I believe when they added doubleplay is when I started hearing the HD running so much, best I remember.

Seems like over time it finally got some better but never returned back to like it use to be. It probably will vary from one unit to another, depending on how old the HD is and some make more noise than others. Also of course depends on how quiet the room is.

I use to catch it making the remote respond slow, when the HD was having one of its "fits'.

But yes, no doubt the HD runs much more and can be noisy.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Robert L said:


> ... yes, no doubt the HD runs much more and can be noisy.


Is that only _after_ you engage DoublePlay? It would make sense. My HR21 is running 0x034C quietly now, but I've never engaged DoublePlay -- and now I don't want to!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> Is that only _after_ you engage DoublePlay? It would make sense. My HR21 is running 0x034C quietly now, but I've never engaged DoublePlay -- and now I don't want to!


It does it regardless of DP being on.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Dan B said:


> So is everyone getting the hard drive noise & some just aren't bothered by it? It's driving me nuts, it's super irritating.


The software is the same, but different drives (even of the same make and model) will make different amounts of noise. How noticeable the drive noise is also depends upon where it is located in the room and the level of background noise.

With my living room HR20 sitting on a shelf out in the open, the occasional spasms of intense drive activity that started with the software update are easily heard from anywhere in the room. Yeah, it is annoying, especially when I'm sitting and reading in an otherwise quiet room.

OTOH, the increased noise from the second HR in the den isn't really something I hear -- that DVR is in an enclosed (but ventilated) shelf.

Since both drives check out fine on the advanced diagnostics, and there have been no apparent performance problems, I'm willing to let DirecTV fine-tune the software a bit more...


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a peculiar technical problem and I’m looking for assistance through this forum. BTW, I have call DirecTV technical support and I’m scheduled for a service call on Friday. In the meantime, I’d like to solicit technical suggestions.

My setup is as follows: I have 4 HD DVR+s, two HR20-700s, two HR21-100s, and an old legacy SD DirecTivo, Philips DSR7000. My setup includes an AT-9 sidewinder dish and Zinwell powered WB616 installed in Nov 2006. The situation is the following: since the new software download late last week, 0x34C the two HR21-100 don’t see the 103(c) satellite, ie., all signal strengths are zero on both tuners on both HR21-100s. The two HR20-700s have no issues at all. Since I have extra ports on the WB616 multi-switch (which is installed outside), I moved the HR21-100 connections to another output ports on the WB616. No change, the HR21-100 still does not see the 103(c) satellite. I went ahead and connected the HR21-100 to the WB616 ports of the HR20-700. Again, no change. I’ve reset the receiver, RBR and pulled the power chord and no change. 

Yesterday, I called DirecTV tech support which also took me through several of these steps including disconnecting the BBCs and reconnecting the BBCs, coax cables, etc and eventually scheduling the service call on Friday. Now the peculiar information. When I woke up this morning I check to see if HR21-100s were experiencing the same issue and all of a sudden they both are working, both tuners seeing all the 5 satellites. Good news, right? Not really, when I got home from work, both HR21-100 lost the 103(c) satellite and now as I’m writing this forum message, they are working again. My question is this: is the DISH failing, WB616, the BBCs? Again, no issues at all on the HR20-700 and the last seveal days have been cloudless, beautiful weather.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Dave
Herndon, VA
DirecTV customer since 1996


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Report#: 20090921-2932
HR20-100, 0x34c

Recordings not recording due to "insufficient space" on the hard drive. Though there are 0 recordings on the device.

Pressing List shows 49% used, with again, 0 recordings.

Signs of a drive going bad? Code problem? Of note, tonights' Monday recordings all recorded fine without issue.

This isn't the first time this has happened, happened on older code...but hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

As the remote switch receives power from all recievers/coax's connected to it, I'd suggest powering down (pull the plug) all receivers for a few minutes to see if that resets the switch correctly.
This worked for me.



DaveC56 said:


> I have a peculiar technical problem and I'm looking for assistance through this forum. BTW, I have call DirecTV technical support and I'm scheduled for a service call on Friday. In the meantime, I'd like to solicit technical suggestions.
> 
> My setup is as follows: I have 4 HD DVR+s, two HR20-700s, two HR21-100s, and an old legacy SD DirecTivo, Philips DSR7000. My setup includes an AT-9 sidewinder dish and Zinwell powered WB616 installed in Nov 2006. The situation is the following: since the new software download late last week, 0x34C the two HR21-100 don't see the 103(c) satellite, ie., all signal strengths are zero on both tuners on both HR21-100s. The two HR20-700s have no issues at all. Since I have extra ports on the WB616 multi-switch (which is installed outside), I moved the HR21-100 connections to another output ports on the WB616. No change, the HR21-100 still does not see the 103(c) satellite. I went ahead and connected the HR21-100 to the WB616 ports of the HR20-700. Again, no change. I've reset the receiver, RBR and pulled the power chord and no change.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveC56 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. 

One other piece of information. Both HR21s during the system test provide one error code - Satellite Dish Realignment problem while both HR20s are error free. BTW, this morning both HR21s are receiving 103(c) satellite with signal strengths in the 80s/90s on both tuners. Go figure. 

Dave


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm having an issue I can only attribute to the new software (034c)...

I received the update on both of my HR20s about a week ago. However, the main one in my theater, for the last three days in a row, is acting up. It becomes EXTREMELY slow. The guide can take minutes to display. If it does display, then movement through the guide is next to impossible. Everything literally takes minutes to happen. A reboot of the DVR fixes the problem. Everything works as it should. Then the next day/evening. The problem reoccurs. I have about 30 'season passes' setup.

As I said, this has happened the last three days... I leave the DVR 'on'... Any thoughts?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

HR20 - 700
I am having issues with this new patch that include as follows

1. Video and Audio dropouts
2. Screen Pixelation at various times in watching programming
3. Very loud spinning of hard drive which never has happened before
4. 30 second skip not always responding like in the past


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Having esata problems too. Sans Digital ESATA with pair of Seagate "DVR" drives in RAID1 config. Had worked perfectly for a long time.

Playback of HD program sometimes has video that "jumps". I wouldn't call it a stutter... it's like it is dropping multiple video frames. More noticeable when image is panning. Seems to be much worse when 2 other HD programs are recording.

DirecTv: you really need to either support esata OR come out with receivers that have a pair of removable drive trays that support RAID1. I know how valuable this is - I've had 2 separate drive failures over the last couple of years and never lost any programs!

This release also went back to my external RAID sounding an alarm for the upgrade reboot claiming one of my drives is bad. A simple power cycle of the receiver and the RAID causes a drive rebuild and then everything is back to normal. This has happened every single software update EXCEPT the prior one (wishful thinking that the problem had been fixed). Very annoying at 2AM!


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know if this is related to 34C, or not, but it just happened after the upgrade...

I had scheduled a recording of "Castle" on CBS because I was watching something else. I switched over to the program while it was still recording and went to the start of the buffer. The program "lead-in" showed that the show was in Dolby 5.1 and I could hear the background music (I don't have a 5.1 system, only Stereo L-R). As the show progressed, I could still hear background audio (autos, doors closing, footsteps, etc) but the actor dialog audio was missing. I FF'd to the "live" spot of the show and the audio was fine. I RW'd back in the buffer and the dialog was still missing and I could never get it on, so I missed the whole portion of the show that was recorded before I switched to it. Anyone ever had this experience? Any suggestions to remedy the problem in the future? I have an HR21-100.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

I am expieriencing the paused image flashing through the screen saver. Only started after update and happens every few seconds when screnn saver is active. Scared the c..p out of the kids.

Also after update in the settings menu the tab for access card is gone. Is this the same with everyone. I have an R22-100.


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

My R22 died yesterday with 034c. Probably just a coincidence, but a PITA since I got it from Newegg.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

aldamon said:


> My R22 died yesterday with 034c. Probably just a coincidence, but a PITA since I got it from Newegg.


That sucks... But unless you just got it from Newegg all you have to do is call DirecTV and they'll replace it if needed. I guess that it is one benefit of not 'owning' the DVR...


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Both of my HR20-700's have LOUD spinning hard drive noise with this update.Does anyone know if this will prematurely wear out or damage hard drive?


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

Help!

My Hr20-100 is having OTA tuner problems. Tuner 1 is very flakey and loses signal every 5 to 10 sec and the gain constantly is changing. Tuner 2 doesn't lose signal but gain varies widely. I've verified the signal to the unit is strong and steady. 
To date I've tried RBR, menu restart, and antenna setup. None have done any good. Have begun to think hardware problem. Anyone have an idea about what to do before going CSR???


----------



## pennStateFootball (Nov 21, 2008)

I just received the 0x34c software update that fixes the 1080p problems. I have a Sharp Aquos LC-42D62U. My tv still tells me that it is an unrecognized signal when I set my DVR to output at 1080p. It didn't work when 1080p first became available on the DVR but I thought it would after this update. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll chime in with the HR20-700 loud drive access noise issue. The hard drive is really thrashing much much more than the day before with the old software. I rebooted after a few days of running on the new code and ran a surface check with zero issues, so the HD appears fine. I've also got 95% free, so that shouldn't be an issue either.

The HD thrashing can sometimes be as long as 6-10 seconds. If it goes on longer than about 5, the video playback will glitch and pause for about a second or two (usually occurs when the HD thrashing starts AND the receiver is recording AND I'm watching a recording). 

Whatever all this 'under the hood' stuff was done, it is making my TV watching a little less enjoyable (although, to be fair, just a bit since the glitches are very quick and a quick jump back will play the video without issues).


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

I have 2 HR21s. One with an ESATA drive attached and the other has no external drive. The one with the external ESATA has CONSTANT hangs during playbacks of recorded content. A reboot solves it for a while. Sigh.... everything was going so well.


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

FlyingmWY said:


> I am expieriencing the paused image flashing through the screen saver. Only started after update and happens every few seconds when screnn saver is active. Scared the c..p out of the kids.
> 
> Also after update in the settings menu the tab for access card is gone. Is this the same with everyone. I have an R22-100.


I am having the same issue with the paused image flashing through the screensaver. It is pretty annoying. I have an HR22. No other problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

My esata problem just got worse. I took a gamble and upgraded my Sans Digital MS2UT to the latest firmware (V.36.B0F). Now it beeps several times when my HR20-700 is restarting and then I have nothing in my recorded programs list and nothing in the prioritizer list.


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

After reading all of the problems with blank recordings I believe last summer after the 34 update I have had 4 this week.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having the problem that it only is seeing ONE TUNER and the other is just searching.


----------



## Ernest_T (May 9, 2008)

The issue I'm having is that the picture is freezing. Watching the Mississippi/South Carolina game tonight, I'd see the picture freeze for a second, then back to normal (no audio lost). But the worst place I've seen it is on our local CBS affiliate (HD via LILs). On that, the screen has frozen for as long as 30 or more seconds, and the audio just goes silent during that time. I've also noticed that while my HR21 was already a bit slow to respond to my remote, it seems to have gotten even slower with this update, and sometimes when I press a button while viewing the guide, the show in the inset screen freezes until the button press is processed. It's like there aren't enough resources in the receiver to process everything. I didn't seem to have any of the freezing issues before the software update.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

This isn't a big issue, just an observation. On the prior release, when I used [Slip], there was no sound until the video resumed at normal viewing speed. Since 0x34c, I will sometimes hear brief garbled sound at end of the slip. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been reading this thread and dreading when I would get the 34c update and what I would lose. The update came a few days ago, and I lost nothing. All recordings work fine, Guide scroll is fast, etc.

I posted a lengthy post in another thread describing a theory I have (which may very well be untrue, technically incorrect, etc), but it's my experience with an HR21-700 box over the past 1.5 years:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2228392#post2228392

It does relate to what's being described in this thread and I'm curious to see if it holds any water.

I also want to mention something about the hard drive "griding" sound. Upon the initial update, I didn't hear any loud grinding sounds and though I was good to go. Last night, while we paused a DVR program (so no other sound in the room), I did hear some louder than normal hard drive sounds. Now it gets interesting because the eSATA enclosure I use (Rosewill: http://tinyurl.com/y9u2qcg) has a light that illuminates when writing to the disk, and I can see the blue light faintly in our TV console. Without any griding, the light flashes every second or so writing data for the normal HR21 buffer. During this grinding, I would have expected the light to remain on (or flash rapidly) since it's probably doing some massive writes. It just continue to blink every second or two (no additional writes as compared to normal). I'm curious if the grinding was something on the internal drive during this time (though I can't imagine what it would be doing since I have an eSATA drive connected) or maybe doing some massive reads (unsure what for). Just something to think about.

-Craig


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone know if have an ESATA drive attached would cause blank recordings???

I hate this new release. I know there are quite a few new features in the this latest NR but I am very disappointed.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

tivoboy said:


> I'm having the problem that it only is seeing ONE TUNER and the other is just searching.


That happened to me last night. Came out of a recorded show to a BLACK screen. Tried to change the channel and was prompted to cancel a task (it only showed one program was recording on a tuner) but it only listed ONE task. Took me a while to figure out what was going on, but soon I realized it was acting as if there was only one tuner. I rebooted and all came back as normal. Too bad this happened right in the middle of recording Fringe and CSI. Both of those recordings are now hosed. 

Since the update, this receiver has had issues with the guide freezing, a 920 error (dish misaligned) and now only having one working tuner. Something is seriously wrong with this software. However, I will say I've not seen any of these issues on my other HR20.


----------



## jsauser11 (Aug 27, 2007)

Since 0x34c, I have had the following issues with recorded shows:

1. Frequent audio dropouts followed by video pause and pixiallization (these happen sometimes more than 1x per minute).

2. Playback of recorded shows, when stopped, and resumed fast forwards to the keep or delete option. This also happens after stop, when playing again and attempting to fast forward, the recording skips to the end, and presents the save or delete screen.

Most of my recording is off OTA, and my signal strengths are between 75 to 100% depending on the channel.

Searched this thread for similar problems, and did not find any mention of them as stated above. Do I maybe have a hardware problem? Receiver sure did not present these issues prior to the software update.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I did lose everything after firmware upgrade. Don't know if the blame is on the Sans Digital firmware upgrade or 0x034c.

It is recording new programs fine (after reentering programs to record). The jumpy/stuttering of playback continues.

Every time the DVR restarts the MS2UT beeps several times and ends up going into alarm state and claiming one of the drives has failed (it is configured as RAID1). A power cycle causes a drive rebuild to start and then everything is fine... until the next restart!

This behavior used to only happen during a DVR update restart. Now it is every restart.

No doubt this is partly Sans Digital problem - no host should be able to cause phony drive failures.

Both DirecTv and Sans Digital have a lot to learn about software QA!


----------



## okachobi (Feb 8, 2007)

Since this update I've been experiencing pauses while the drive is making noise that sounds like what is commonly called a swap storm. If I use the replay button to skip back the same section that pauses plays normal.

I read somewhere here that the new version has more aggressive error checking/diagnostics routines...well, they haven't improved things for me and if that noise is being caused by them, they are actually causing the issues.

At this point, I'd rather be running the older version because I had no issues with it and the new features are not being used that often. I record shows and play them and that doesn't seem to be working smoothly anymore.

The pausing eventually stops when the drive stops making noise...but it didn't used to pause at all.


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but my double play function is nothing more that a previuous channel button....They are both the same. When I toggle back and forth, it does not start from when I swiched to the other channel. I called DirecTV, and they are sending my problem on to engineering( so they say).......If anybody has some ideas for me to try let me know, because as of now the Double Play stinks.......


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a HR20-700.

*Advanced Search Series Link Issue?*
I have series links for The Closer, Raising the Bar, Leverage and Dark Blue on TNT. They are all set to First Run Only. Since all the shows are on hiatus none of those SLs have any episodes scheduled to record. I wanted to replace those 4 with one Advanced Search SL to make room in the Prioritizer for new fall shows. I created the following:

AANY CLOSER RAISING LEVERAGE DARK TTITLE CCHAN 245

I chose First Run Only, but it has scheduled recordings of all the upcoming episodes. (On a slight side note, is TTITLE supposed to include the episode name?)

*Recording Glitches*
I've noticed that now that Fall TV is starting up that many of my recordings have small glitches. The audio will scramble and the video will either pixelate or horribly motion trail for a second or two. The first time I figured weather, but it has happened often enough that I know on a few occasions there were no storms the night before.

*Screensaver Glitch*
I'll confirm that I've seen the screensaver glitch as others reported. For me it has been around for a few releases. There will be a quick flash of the paused screen. The interval between flashes has always been random as well as whether they even occur.


----------



## fighterfire (Jan 31, 2007)

My HR20-700 is much worse with this release. It was doing pretty well for the past year until now. 

1. Frequent audio dropouts, pixelation and pauses, also frequently flashes a green screen several times and the audio and video pauses for several seconds.

2. Keybounce has always been an issue but seems MUCH worse now. I finally had to switch to IR as the remote was almost unusable. This happens entering channel numbers, bringing up guide, scrolling through guide, etc. IOW pretty much all the time.

3. Irritating hard drive noise as others have reported. I thought the drive was failing. System test only reports that my phone line doesn't work (we don't have landline). 

4. Overall response of the unit has become very slow just since this release.

5. Just started recording various repeats when series link is set to first run only. Doesn't happen all the time and does not seem to be a pattern to it. 

There was noticeable improvement for quite some time with many releases and the unit was quite useable. I have had this unit since February 2007. Now I am pretty much fed up with it and I am considering switching providers and trying something else.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Insomniac2k said:


> I have a HR20-700.
> 
> *Advanced Search Series Link Issue?*
> [ASSL with] First Run Only, ... has scheduled recordings of *all* the upcoming episodes. (On a slight side note, is TTITLE supposed to include the episode name?)
> ...


Yes, TTITLE is supposed to include the episode name -- but I wish it didn't. Maybe I'll post this in the Wishlist thread.

All of my Keyword Search SLs, which look like yours, are recording all reruns (but *not *repeats -- duplicate eps).

Your glitches, I've got too. My recording glitches are new with this release and mostly in the audio -- the brrrpp effect, especially after Replay. For me too, the screensaver glitch has been around for a few releases.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Yes, TTITLE is supposed to include the episode name -- but I wish it didn't. Maybe I'll post this in the Wishlist thread.
> 
> All of my Keyword Search SLs, which look like yours, are recording all reruns (but *not *repeats -- duplicate eps).
> 
> Your glitches, I've got too. My recording glitches are new with this release and mostly in the audio -- the brrrpp effect, especially after Replay. For me too, the screensaver glitch has been around for a few releases.


I'm just confused because the equivalent (individual shows) SLs work just fine. I've had brrrrp effect for a while. I noticed it most often at the very end of one hour+ shows. Best example I have is Rescue Me which was usually 1h 2m in the guide. Whenever it would be showing what's on next week it would do that.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Insomniac2k said:


> I'm just confused because the equivalent (individual shows) SLs work just fine. I've had brrrrp effect for a while. I noticed it most often at the very end of one hour+ shows. Best example I have is Rescue Me which was usually 1h 2m in the guide. Whenever it would be showing what's on next week it would do that.


I agree the brrrrp effect has been around awhile, but I think it got much worse with 0x034C. I see it mostly when I do Instant Replay.

I watch Rescue Me, but I usually skip the tease for next week, so I wouldn't have heard what you did.


----------



## JACH (Aug 18, 2009)

steinmeg said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my double play function is nothing more that a previuous channel button....They are both the same. When I toggle back and forth, it does not start from when I swiched to the other channel. I called DirecTV, and they are sending my problem on to engineering( so they say).......If anybody has some ideas for me to try let me know, because as of now the Double Play stinks.......


If you want to return to where you left off, you must hit pause before switching tuner.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Hr20-100: Keep losing caller id with the last 2 updates.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Mikey P said:


> Hr20-100: Keep losing caller id with the last 2 updates.


HR20-700: Same here.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mikey P said:


> Hr20-100: Keep losing caller id with the last 2 updates.





Burt said:


> HR20-700: Same here.


That's odd. I started getting Caller ID popups on my screen only _after_ the update to 0x0312 on 09 Jun 2009 (two updates ago). Still getting them with 0x034C.


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

HR20-100

Pixelation and audio dropouts, most notably when DP is active. Most occurances have been verified to be the box, as a rewind will fix that particular stutter, but will mostly just cause more.


----------



## zoomer299 (Sep 27, 2009)

Since update if I pause a show or recording to the point the screen savor kicks on the screen savor will lock on and will not responed to remote to to bring it the show back on. I have to go to HR-22 unit and use a arrow key to bring it back. Also slow guide and list screens.


----------



## nhjsg (Jan 5, 2008)

Small but annoying: the 'on demand' home channel 1000 is now continuously "not available" but worked fine before the Sept 15th upgrade to x34. I can still manually tune to any 1000+ 'on demand' channel and then search within each channel, then am successfully able to download 'on demand' programming, but 1000 refuses to tune in. 

My network access is fine, and internet access is fine. I just downloaded Penn and Teller, for instance.

After trying several "debugging" steps with tech support (restarted, reset network, etc.), it is being "escalated" as an unknown issue.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> Hr20-100: Keep losing caller id with the last 2 updates.


I also lost CID with this update - was working fine with the previous update.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

Since receiving 0X034C on my HR20-100 I've been getting glitches on recordings (audio goes, then video pixelates). One or two per one hour show. Seems to be only on OTA recordings. This box had been totally glitch-free until this release.


----------



## PearlMikeJam (Sep 25, 2007)

I did not see this mentioned, but I just quickly glanced at all the pages.

I have to reboot my receiver just about every other day to get networking connected and working properly again. I have an HR20 connected to the Linksys Gaming Adapter. The network connection will randomly drop just about every other day, and nothing brings it back except a reset. In the menu, Music and Photos is not available, but going into the networking set up shows that the receiver thinks it is connected. It is not an issue of just MediaShare. TV Apps and DirecTV2PC do not work without the reset as well. Is anyone else experiencing this? This all started with 34c, and nothing else in my network has changed in this time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gobluebyrd (Jan 31, 2007)

As I have noticed with others .. I too have several problems with the new update.
Frequent audio dropout and video pixelation .. especially when recording 2 channels. Most recordings are OTA.
Recordings on OTA Fox channel (WTIC Hartford) will not record correct at all.
Have recorded 3 shows where the shows freezes a few minutes in and timeline jumps to the "Delete Program" screen.

Machine is also very noisy .. a lot of the Overworked Disk sound that I've seen other describe.

Why doesn't Standby shut down the disk. If I wanted to buffer a show, I would leave the machine "On".
Turning "Off" should turn off the disk, but leave the CPU on, so that the machine can start the disk automatically to record scheduled shows.
If still "Off" when program is done recording, then disk would turn off again.

A big waste of energy running the disks constantly.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

gobluebyrd said:


> As I have noticed with others .. I too have several problems with the new update.
> Frequent audio dropout and video pixelation .. especially when recording 2 channels. Most recordings are OTA.
> Recordings on OTA Fox channel (WTIC Hartford) will not record correct at all.
> Have recorded 3 shows where the shows freezes a few minutes in and timeline jumps to the "Delete Program" screen.


Aha! So it seems to be a Fox OTA issue, rather than just a figment of our imaginations.

I'd mentioned this issue earlier in the thread related to Fox OTA for Buffalo (WUTV-DT)... same thing... live video plays fine, but if I try to record, I get a clear picture for a minute, or heavily pixilated for a minute, then a freeze and jump to delete.

Now, I thought this was just an esata issue with 34C, but I went back to my internal drive today and same thing! 

This is ridiculous, along with 34C causing other esata issues. Grrrr... I guess we're back to being beta testers...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've also been seeing the frequent audio drop outs (for a split second) and pixelation.


----------



## jbidn (Oct 16, 2007)

Have an HR20-700, and like others have seen the HD work extra hard since the update. Was afraid it was failing, but after reading these posts I'm actually feeling a little better about it.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

HR-21 seems fine but the HR20-700 hard drive is "working hard" like others have said. Hope something is done about that soon because the noise is really getting annoying.


----------



## okachobi (Feb 8, 2007)

fighterfire said:


> My HR20-700 is much worse with this release. It was doing pretty well for the past year until now [...] Now I am pretty much fed up with it and I am considering switching providers and trying something else.


I'm with you on this one. Is there any way to downgrade? Can we call DirectTV and get the old firmware loaded back on? I'm serious- this DVR is complete crap now. When the disk starts making noise, I might as well pause and go in the room because my playback will stutter and pause until it finishes. And it always starts making the noise when I decide to watch a season premiere.

It amazes me that any quality control department would let this hit the streets right before the Fall Season premieres. If DirectTV doesn't push an update in the next few weeks to fix this I'm going to stop throwing away those 3 [email protected]$30 cable offers I get on a weekly basis. My HR20-700 system was running PERFECTLY before this update, and now it becomes completely useless when the hard disk starts making noises. If I had been given the option to decide whether to upgrade I would have waited until after premieres were over.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd like to downgrade too, even though my disk is still quiet. I hate the new bug that makes my Keyword Autorecord SLs record every show, rerun or not. And the response is even worse than before, if you can believe it. A minor annoyance is the new bug that sometimes forgets where you were in the Playlist after you exit a recording.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

My playlist will not change the order from the default setting-new. I tried all the entries, but no luck. As soon as I exit and return it is set back to new. Not sure why I can not change playlist order.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe you cannot change the _default _playlist order _from the playlist_. Any change is for the current use only. (It's designed that way.) Is that what you're seeing?

Go to Setup (I forget where) to change the playlist order permanently -- but I think you won't like defaulting to any of those other orders.


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

I have two HR20-100s with the new release. One really irritating change is when you delete a recording from the Playlist (I use the trick of pushing 'Stop' when I'm near the end of the show to jump to Playlist and then 'Delete' rather than wait for the 'Delete show' popup when the recording runs out). 

Previously, after deleting a show in a folder, it would "land" on the next show in the folder. Or if not in a folder, at the next show in the Playlist. Now it jumps somewhere, and not anywhere useful.

Can anyone explain the new algorithm? It really is not intuitive to me. Maybe if someone explained it, I'd get it, but right now I would like them to go back to the old way.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

mdyonke said:


> Can anyone explain the new algorithm?


It's random. This is what happens when a piece of the code writes its data to the wrong address in RAM (memory). If you're lucky, the rotten code will destroy only other data. If you're unlucky, it'll destroy other code and cause a crash.

Typically, wild writes are seen in code written in C or a C-like language. All bad languages for maintainablity.

Another prerequisite is sloppy programming. But I think everyone here is already aware of how sloppy D* programming has been. (Also, see my sig.)


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

jsauser11 said:


> Since 0x34c, I have had the following issues with recorded shows:
> 
> 1. Frequent audio dropouts followed by video pause and pixiallization (these happen sometimes more than 1x per minute).
> 
> ...


Same problem here. I have seen it only on my OTA recordings. I was wondering if it had something to do with the fact I have an eSATA drive.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

+1, yes it is annoying.
To be specific, here is another example:

If I have a folder of a daily National News programs, and it opens up listing each days recordings.
then if the most current show is watched, like you might for a news program but you or another household member still wants to also view the older shows too.

then when you delete this "episode" the list closes the folder and the playlist is at a folder of the same date.... not useful

It *should stay at the same folder *kept open and highlighted on one of the same show's next episodes:sure:



mdyonke said:


> I have two HR20-100s with the new release. One really irritating change is when you delete a recording from the Playlist (I use the trick of pushing 'Stop' when I'm near the end of the show to jump to Playlist and then 'Delete' rather than wait for the 'Delete show' popup when the recording runs out).
> 
> Previously, after deleting a show in a folder, it would "land" on the next show in the folder. Or if not in a folder, at the next show in the Playlist. Now it jumps somewhere, and not anywhere useful.
> 
> Can anyone explain the new algorithm? It really is not intuitive to me. Maybe if someone explained it, I'd get it, but right now I would like them to go back to the old way.


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

Does the HR22-100 not have SD channels if they are available in HD? I just had my HR21-100 replaced with the HR22 and noticed this yesterday. The HD signal isn't as strong as the SD signal, so sometimes the HD signal will go out in bad weather so i will just switch over to the SD channel. I couldn't find anything in the menu to show both SD and HD channels...?????


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bootsy said:


> Does the HR22-100 not have SD channels if they are available in HD? I just had my HR21-100 replaced with the HR22 and noticed this yesterday. The HD signal isn't as strong as the SD signal, so sometimes the HD signal will go out in bad weather so i will just switch over to the SD channel. I couldn't find anything in the menu to show both SD and HD channels...?????


Yes, you should be able to tune SD channels on the HRs.

It's just that SD duplicate channels are hidden by default.

There is an option to toggle this ON or OFF.

I'm not at my HR right now, so can't give you specific directions. Perhaps someone else could chime in?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

fighterfire said:


> 1. Frequent audio dropouts, pixelation and pauses, also frequently flashes a green screen several times and the audio and video pauses for several seconds.
> 
> 2. Keybounce has always been an issue but seems MUCH worse now. I finally had to switch to IR as the remote was almost unusable. This happens entering channel numbers, bringing up guide, scrolling through guide, etc. IOW pretty much all the time.
> 
> 4. Overall response of the unit has become very slow just since this release.


Me too. 
Keybounce was fixed 2 releases ago, but now back worse than ever.


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

HR21-700, no external drive

. After receiving 0x034C we had the occasional loud disk churning noices for a few days but those seem to have stopped now.

. More serious is that we have the freeze/pause problem where the picture and sound will freeze for 20 +/- seconds several times per hour on recorded programs or when not watching in real time. I have done many resets including 2 Reset Everythings and it has not improved. I ran all of the disk diagnostics (hidden menu at Restart) and they found nothing wrong. I have not called tech support yet but I guess I do that today.

If anyone has other ideas to try to avoid swapping out my DVR I would appreciate it. The family does not seem to embrace the idea of "living with it"...

Notes:
. The Reset Everything was promoted as taking from 1 to 3 hours but I did not see that on my DVR; it completed the Reset Everything in what seemed to be 20 minutes. It did not seem to have a phase of reformatting the disk like I read would happen.
. In the diagnostics running the Surface scan seemed to do something to cause the other tests to return an error 77. But it seemed like a software problem because they would run fine when restarting the DVR again.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

My HR20-700 Ox034C Problems Continue...

Loud Hard Disk Churning - Check
Audio/Vidoe Dropouts During Above Churning - Check
Screen Saver Screen Flash - Check
Lock Up of DTV Channels & Shows, Premier of Dexter Failed until reset - Check
Lock Up of OTA CHannels - NFL OTA Recording/Pausing a gamble now - Check
DoublePlay fails after long pause - Check
Skip won't work on long buffer or in DoublePlay mode - Check
Skips to end of show/delete show? on many occasions - Check


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Yes, you should be able to tune SD channels on the HRs.
> 
> It's just that SD duplicate channels are hidden by default.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I just figured out what to do. I can't believe i forgot how to toggle SD channels. :eek2:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ATARI said:


> Yes, you should be able to tune SD channels on the HRs.
> 
> It's just that SD duplicate channels are hidden by default.
> 
> ...


He needs to select Menu, Parental & Setup, System Setup, Display and then "Guide HD Channels and change it to "Show all channels". Oops... 1 minute late!


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> He needs to select Menu, Parental & Setup, System Setup, Display and then "Guide HD Channels and change it to "Show all channels". *Oops... 1 minute late*!


lol...Thanks though...


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100

I'm getting a lot of pixalation in my recordings, it only happens a couple times an hour and it last for less than one second.


----------



## andy4theherd (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an HR21-100 in the basement-home theater and an HR21-100 in the living room. I received the update on 9/15 and have had the extra loud HD issue on both since. It is very annoying in my home theater when the unit is in standby mode and we are watching a BluRay movie (quite scenes). The model in the living room is also annoying as we frequently use the room for reading/studying ect. I have also had the issue with very slow remote response for the first several minutes after powering the units on. My final complaint is the "keybounce" issue.

On the bright side - My living room unit has had an issue with re-booting since we bought it (a year and a half ago). I use the component connection for the living room TV and have an HDMI run to the adjacent bedroom TV. We watch the bedroom TV every night before bed. About 70% of the time the unit would re-boot on start-up the next morning when the living room TV was turned on. I thought it was a power issue and purchased a UPS to no avail. I then attributed the issue to some kind of HDMI handshake. We learned to live with it. Since this software release we are going on two weeks without a re-start.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

And now, to go along with the random positioning in the Playlist after a show is deleted, I've begun to notice a random glitch in autocorrection: About 3 to 5 percent of the time, autocorrection after FF (especially FFx2) lands me up to ten seconds away from where I expected to be. And it's hard to get to the place I want to be, because autocorrection seems to keep on screwing up once it gets into its screw-up mode.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> It's random. This is what happens when a piece of the code writes its data to the wrong address in RAM (memory). If you're lucky, the rotten code will destroy only other data. If you're unlucky, it'll destroy other code and cause a crash.
> 
> Typically, wild writes are seen in code written in C or a C-like language. All bad languages for maintainablity.
> 
> Another prerequisite is sloppy programming. But I think everyone here is already aware of how sloppy D* programming has been. (Also, see my sig.)


Your ability to diagnose the D* code is astounding. Unless you have reverse engineered the code or have access to the source, your 'rotten code' statement is pure speculation. As for C like languages, I assume you really meant non type-safe languages like C and C++. All C derivatives are not the same. C# is a type safe language just like Java.

Of course, my HR22 is dog slow. I wonder if there is anything D* can do to speed this pig up?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

No time now to read thru the thread but wanted to add that this is the slowest this machine has ever been. You can press the guide button to go forward and sit there and wait..it's as slow as my hdtivo  

Most other buttons/options are this slow as well and you wind up doing the double hit and messing up.


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

newsposter said:


> No time now to read thru the thread but wanted to add that this is the slowest this machine has ever been. You can press the guide button to go forward and sit there and wait..it's as slow as my hdtivo
> 
> Most other buttons/options are this slow as well and you wind up doing the double hit and messing up.


I want to add, in addition to my other problem, that slowness is a big issue (must consciously wait a second after each keypress) after this release, even after Reset Everything. That is just more tolerable than the picture freezing for 20 seconds several times per hour.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

R0am3r said:


> Your ability to diagnose the D* code is astounding. Unless you have reverse engineered the code or have access to the source, your 'rotten code' statement is pure speculation. As for C like languages, I assume you really meant non type-safe languages like C and C++. All C derivatives are not the same. C# is a type safe language just like Java.
> 
> Of course, my HR22 is dog slow. I wonder if there is anything D* can do to speed this pig up?


VERY SLOW. After this last update it slowed down when first turned on in the morning. However, over the past 7-10 days it has slowed down ALL THE TIME. The funny thing, is I can go into the to-do list, and it is blazing fast, which it never was before. But changing a channel, scrolling through the guide, deleting a show, etc., has become very frustratingly slow.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

gobluebyrd said:


> As I have noticed with others .. I too have several problems with the new update.
> Frequent audio dropout and video pixelation .. especially when recording 2 channels. Most recordings are OTA.
> Recordings on OTA Fox channel (WTIC Hartford) will not record correct at all.
> Have recorded 3 shows where the shows freezes a few minutes in and timeline jumps to the "Delete Program" screen.
> ...


Yet another data point... it's now clear that 34C, at least on an HR20-700, is 'actively OTA hostile'! I've set up another external drive (with the most successful setup, an MX-1 with a 1TB WD green) and recording Fox OTA (WUTV-DT Buffalo) still results in jumping back'n'forth during a recording in progress, and the almost-instant jump to 'keep or delete' when attempting to play a completed recording. Yippee. :sure:


----------



## sspencer43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been trying to find any information regarding slowness changing channels since the 34c update. I currently own an HR20/700 receiver. Through all of the udpates I have received, this one by far has shown me the worst performance.

Has anyone else expeience slowness when changing channels? I change channels via the guide or by typing in the channel number. It is taking almost 1 minute to change the channel via either mechanism.

Any information others can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a new HR21 and it is EXTREMELY slow since the update.

Pretty much everything on the unit is slow.. changing channels using CH+/CH-... bringing up the guide... changing channels through the guide... bringing up my LIST...

The most annoying is when pressing numbers on the remote!! I was in a hurry to go to ESPN to watch a game one night, so I press "2, 0, 6, Enter"... it goes to channel 26 and completely disregards the "0" pressed. I try again, and it goes to channel 20, ignoring the 6 i pressed... :nono2:


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

qprhooligan said:


> Yes I have noticed this too. It is very loud now and it wasn't before. I hope they can fix this because my machine is waking me up at night.


Same here. VERY loud hard drive for extended periods of time.

Also notice more cutting out of video.. I have not had one recorded show without some kind of interruption in playback, typically with a few seconds lost.

I wonder if the two are related.

I'm going to call DirecTV and get this tuner replaced if they don't fix the noise.


----------



## repsher (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got the same problems. Has there been no response for DirecTV?

I thought my DVR was dying before finding this thread.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Since 034c the skip to tick or end issue has gotten worse on my HR22-100. If I press Slip several times, it thinks I'm holding it down and skips to the next tick. Getting so annoying, I'm starting to use FF instead.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

jsauser11 said:


> Since 0x34c, I have had the following issues with recorded shows:
> 
> 1. Frequent audio dropouts followed by video pause and pixiallization (these happen sometimes more than 1x per minute).
> 
> ...


HR20-100

Same as above with OTA recordings. Not just this CE however, last Thursday recorded CSI and Fringe at same time....CSI terrible with lots of pixelation and unable to watch...crazy remaining times....FF or 30 second skip....and delete? or keep?

Fringe however was ok?


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Please see thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=166091

for a possible bug.


----------



## jshwnc (Oct 4, 2009)

Our HR21 started having sever stuttering problems after the double play update. So, we desided to restart-bad idea-got the blue screen of death-problem detected with the hard drive.
new receiver on the way (We've only had HD for 6 months & this will be our 3rd receiver) 
Strange thing though, I can boot it up with no satellite cables connected and get to our recorded list when it starts searching for satellite. 
When I reconnect the satellite cables and reboot, blue screen of death again.


----------



## kenva (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been noticing the audio stuttering and pixillation problems with my HR20-700 as well with this new release. Its not it the recording, because I can jump back and it plays fine, but it is getting a bit annoying. Before this release it was working perfectly. Now I'm starting to read those Fios ads a bit more may consider jumping ship and getting a tivo if this isn't fixed sometime soon.


----------



## thsmith (Jan 31, 2008)

Since getting the new release almost all my recorded shows have audio or pixalation issues. I have used the menu reset but I guess I will go to full power down and back up.

This release was not tested very well IMO.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

kenva said:


> I've been noticing the audio stuttering and pixillation problems with my HR20-700 as well with this new release. Its not it the recording, because I can jump back and it plays fine, but it is getting a bit annoying. Before this release it was working perfectly. Now I'm starting to read those Fios ads a bit more may consider jumping ship and getting a tivo if this isn't fixed sometime soon.


I believe the problem is with the hard drive.Many times when the hard drive in my HR20-700 starts making noise it effects my picture and sound(video and audio dropouts).When I rewind (live or recorded)picture and audio fine.I hope D* addresses this hard drive noise problem soon.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Noticed something new with the double play (DLB) yesterday with my HR20. At one point I wanted to get to the end of the buffer. I pressed FFWD and used skip to tick to skip to the end and wound up at the beginning of the buffer instead. Then I tried to just FFWD to the end and the same thing happened. Simply couldn't go all the way back to live. 

Also, the occasional pixelation and audio drop outs continue unabated.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Tonight I'm having a bad case of the picture stuttering accompanied by the hard drive noises that others are reporting. (I always have the noise since 0x034C, but tonight the stuttering is really noticeable)


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

shendley said:


> Noticed something new with the double play (DLB) yesterday with my HR20. At one point I wanted to get to the end of the buffer. I pressed FFWD and used skip to tick to skip to the end and wound up at the beginning of the buffer instead. Then I tried to just FFWD to the end and the same thing happened. Simply couldn't go all the way back to live.


Same thing here....:nono2:


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally posted here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=1656640x34

Reposting in the 0x34c "issues only" thread in the hope that D* is actually paying attention to problems and working to permanently correct them.

I was out of town when my HR20-700 downloaded 0x34c on September 18th. None of the recordings made between that date and 1 OCT 2009 could be played back. The reported available disk space was 83%. A reset made it possible to make new recordings, but the previous recordings could still not be played back.

Despite excuses to the contrary by the usual suspects, this is NOT a hardware problem; it is a DirecTV software / update problem.

It does not seem to be unreasonable to expect a DVR to reliably and consistently record and playback programming.


----------



## videodrone (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Brand new here, both to DVR and to DirecTV HD. I got the DVR on Saturday and the software upgrade was done shortly after the receiver was activated.

These forums are so informative; I'm glad I read through this thread. I had parked a small picture in front of the blue ring on the DVR because it stayed on. I didn't even know it was a bug!

Also noticed the hard drive constantly making low-grade noise. It's parked in my bedroom. Good thing I don't mind earplugs!

*Issue* (maybe an old bug, or an unavoidable one): subtle skips in recorded programs, just a lost frame or two here and there. Happens particularly when there's a fair amount of in-camera motion or panning. I noticed it on a movie I recorded from Turner Classic the other night. Has anyone ever seen this?

thanks.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

videodrone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new here, both to DVR and to DirecTV HD. I got the DVR on Saturday and the software upgrade was done shortly after the receiver was activated.
> 
> ...


Yes, dropped frames is a common issue. Seemed to be gone, but has come back.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Last night my HR20-700 did not record The Good Wife on CBS channel 7 in the Seattle area. I have a Series Link for this and it was the only show scheduled to record at that time. I did have NCIS and NCIS: LA set to record with Series Links and they both recorded - they are also on CBS.

This morning the show is not in the Now Playing List but in the ToDo list it still shows with a date of YESTERDAY. The tuner was on a different channel which indicates CBS HD (local channel 7 in Seattle) was on the background tuner. There is no entry in the History list. I restarted the machine and it was gone from the ToDo list.

This same thing happened with my HR22-100 last Friday. The similarities:

1. I have Series Link for all 3 shows on CBS for the night at 8, 9, & 10pm.
2. No other shows are set to record at 10pm.
3. The 10pm show did NOT record and remained in the ToDo list.
4. No entry in the History log.

I've had this HR20 for 2 years and this is the first time I remember this happening. I'm running the latest NR (0x34c) it received on 9/9/09.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I've had my HR20 for about 3 years now I think. Since the software update, the hard drive is now much louder than it used to be. I will give consideration that this could in fact be a coincidence and that the hard drive could be going...

but it is what it is... 

This started after the update. It will "crunch" in the middle of prime time for 10 minutes a number of times, its loud enough to be heard clearly 20 feet away.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I noticed since 34C I am getting blank recordings of the 380 stuff even though I don't get them. This happens with a series link specifying an actor. This is a real bug. It has happened about 4 times now with the same actor (Joe Montegna).


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Had the following issue...

HR20-100 (Non-Networked)

All recordings that were not protected with the "K" next to them were also wiped out from the Play List probably as a result of trying to accommodate the upcoming events in the To Do List. However, even though those recordings were deleted, the DVR still "beleived" that there was still 0% remaining and did not record the items in the To Do List anyway.

Probably Double Play related (some one brought up the theory of a "Runaway" DP Buffer in another thread) since I used DP earlier in the day, as well as several days prior to when the issue occurred.



DBSNewbie said:


> I have an HR20-100 running on 0x34c via SWM-8 and last night it did not record 4 shows (according to History page) because of insufficient hard disk space. A quick look on the Playlist said that I had 0% remaining.
> 
> That seemed a bit odd, so I started sifting through the recordings, but could not find an abundance of recordings that would warrant a full disk.
> 
> ...


----------



## squeaky (Sep 19, 2007)

My HR20-100 just (I think) updated to 0x34c. I was watching a program and it locked up. Upon rebooting it gave me the "welcome to your new software" screen. But now it is not seeing my external hard drive (Free Agent Pro 750G) which was worked without an issue for several years now. 

I enter the diagnostic mode and run the external hard drive test and it does not see the drive anymore. I am pretty sure that the drive hasn't failed. I am going to put the drive into another enclosure. But I have tried rebooting the DVR, the drive in every possible configuration and it just doesn't work. 

If anyone has any advice on how to get this working, please let me know. I had a LOT of recordings on my external drive that I would like to get access to again.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

It happened again last night on my HR20-700. Missed recording for CSI: NY. I had a Series Link scheduled in the ToDo list but it didn't record. I tuned to CBS (Channel 7 in Seattle) in the middle of the show since it wasn't on the foreground tuner. It wasn't buffering but it did have the multiple circle-R logo above the timeline. Later in the hour I noticed the timeline remained green and not red. It must have thought it was recording but it wasn't actually recording. The record light on the front of the unit was NOT on.

Same as before I had multiple Series Links setup for CBS shows starting at 8, 9, and 10pm. Prior to the start of CSI: NY (10pm) I set a one-time recording for the show on my HR22-100 and it recorded it just fine.

Makes me want to download the CE software in hopes this is fixed!


----------



## jbwitt (Dec 5, 2006)

grate88 said:


> Yes!
> 
> two hd dvr's one hr20-700 - one hr20-100
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed the same thing. One HR21 and one HR20- both hard drives are working overtime and are louder. Also, since the update the closed captions will vanish sometimes. Different things sometimes make them come back, like turning subtitles on/off, stopping and restarting a playback, etc. But they never come back on their own. I have had captions turned on for 2 years straight and this has never happened, so I know that something was broken in this build.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR20 700 using Internal Drive:

Frequent audio dropouts on recorded programs. This is not the same as the dreaded brrrrrrp issue. The audio just goes silent. It still keeps some sort of signal going to my surround sound because it doesn't resync. The audio just goes away.

This issue sometimes is accompanied by video glitches i.e stutter or pixelization.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

jbwitt said:


> ... I have had captions turned on for 2 years straight and this has never happened, so I know that something was broken in this build.


I use CC a lot, off and on. With 0x034C, turning CC on and then pressing Instant Replay (two or more times) behaves differently: Sometimes, before you can see the pertinent captions, you have to view a lot of future captions, presented in quick succession, maybe taken from the frames that were skipped over. Very disconcerting.

*Edit: *When I say CC, I really mean DirecTV Subtitles. (Same Harmony macro as before.) I assume CC would behave exactly like DirecTV Subtitles. Someone please tell me if that's wrong.


----------



## Koby (Mar 5, 2008)

I got the update a few weeks ago, I've had issues with stuttering during playback (severe) and audio sync (mild). I have not noticed HD noise, but the stuttering is driving me nuts. There is also latency in the UI, but frankly that's always been there so there's no way I can say if that's any worse than ever.


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

Mikey P said:


> hr20-100
> 
> I'm getting a lot of pixalation in my recordings, it only happens a couple times an hour and it last for less than one second.


Same here,lots of dropouts/pixelization on live and recordings.....Back to that garbage again!!!!


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's been a week since apps as worked. HR21-100
Multiple restarts have not solved the problem.
Press right and nothing ever happens, not even a beep.
(Right beeps on some other functions, so it is working)
Everything else seems to work fine.

Any ideas?


This post was duplicated in the APPS thread, but thought that it should be an issue in 34c.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

tas3986 said:


> It's been a week since apps [h]as worked...


Good thing I don't like any of those apps. They're useless. The only real purpose they served was to prevent developers from working on actual bug fixes.

I've gone so far as to pull the Internet plug from my HR21 because I have faith that doing that reduces the number of stupid programming tricks the box can perform from infinity to infinity/2. (Yeah, I know those two values are the same.)


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

One of my two hr20-700's got into a state where it was very very slow to respond to the remote. I mean glacially slow. My kids said the remote stopped working but I noticed it was responding at about 30 seconds per click so I went through and did the reset. Took about 15 minutes to get a reset started through the menus, but once I rebooted it was gone. This was about a week after receiving 0x034C.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

HR20-700, Some channels have had audio drops for me with my Onkyo receiver since HD was broadcast (e.g. TNT, CNN). I had resigned myself to this being an incompatibility, but this last release seems to have fixed it, sort of. Now I see the audio drops (1-2 seconds of no audio) once every 30 minutes or so. Last night, just one time, I had the audio stop completely while watching. I hit pause, rewind, play and then it played the same audio fine.


----------



## sr22dvr (Dec 20, 2006)

Since 34C My Onkyo receiver no longer senses the Dolby Digital from the HR20-700. The DD still works with the Mitsubishi TV, but nothing through the DVR. Anyone else have this problem? I have reset the unit, turned the DD on and off, no change. Thanks.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

MattWarner said:


> I'll chime in with the HR20-700 loud drive access noise issue. The hard drive is really thrashing much much more than the day before with the old software. I rebooted after a few days of running on the new code and ran a surface check with zero issues, so the HD appears fine. I've also got 95% free, so that shouldn't be an issue either.
> 
> The HD thrashing can sometimes be as long as 6-10 seconds. If it goes on longer than about 5, the video playback will glitch and pause for about a second or two (usually occurs when the HD thrashing starts AND the receiver is recording AND I'm watching a recording).
> 
> Whatever all this 'under the hood' stuff was done, it is making my TV watching a little less enjoyable (although, to be fair, just a bit since the glitches are very quick and a quick jump back will play the video without issues).


I am having this issue as well. It really is annoying and is making watching TV really painful. Not only that but the unit in our bedroom thrashes and is really noisy and even my dog stares at it. I think she may take a bite out of it to shut it up. 
RA


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

MattWarner said:


> I'll chime in with the HR20-700 loud drive access noise issue. The hard drive is really thrashing much much more than the day before with the old software. I rebooted after a few days of running on the new code and ran a surface check with zero issues, so the HD appears fine. I've also got 95% free, so that shouldn't be an issue either.
> 
> The HD thrashing can sometimes be as long as 6-10 seconds. If it goes on longer than about 5, the video playback will glitch and pause for about a second or two (usually occurs when the HD thrashing starts AND the receiver is recording AND I'm watching a recording).
> 
> Whatever all this 'under the hood' stuff was done, it is making my TV watching a little less enjoyable (although, to be fair, just a bit since the glitches are very quick and a quick jump back will play the video without issues).


Amen. As much of a pain as it can be, it beats a scratched or fingerprinted DVD from the store which stops and freezes. (I almost said dirty dvd, but I didn't want to encourage double entendres.)


----------



## tem (Jun 16, 2008)

+1 on the hard drive thrashing. I haven't noticed any accompanying slowness but it's still very annoying.


----------



## MattDing (May 12, 2008)

Severe stuttering/pausing on recorded content or when doing trick play on live TV, most often making it unwatchable. Viewing truly "live" is the only time playback is smooth. 

Hard drive noises, like a low-grade gurgling going on many times. 

When stuttering happens DVR becomes unresponsive to any remote commands. Will not even blink on the front panel to acknowledge command was received. 

Slow IR response to button presses and/or selectively ignoring some channel numbers that are entered. This happens regardless to remote unit as I have 3 remotes (HarmonyOne, DirecTV supplied with unit and DirecTV NFL remote) and it occurs with each.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Ever since I got this update, I have noticed that most of the time, the little "skip back" when I fast forward does not work. I have an HR20.

This is what I do to speed ahead: I hit fast forward 2x, and when I see my program say on the other side of an ad, I "nonchalantly" hit play. That times it perfectly that the recorder pops back about 3-5 seconds, and I see the start of the program.

Now, when I hit play, it plays from right there - no pop back.

I did not see any configuration thing in setup, is this a bug, did something change? This is a major nuisance to me, it makes getting through ads a lot more tedious!

Thanks for your help and comments...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My HR20-700 is beginning to pixilate and freeze during playback of movies.

I know that it is a playback issue because it happens differently if it is rewound and replayed. Some movies are now unwatchable because so much is missed.

It's my oldest HD DVR and it may really have a problem, but if so this is the first time.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Since 034c the skip to tick or end issue has gotten worse on my HR22-100. If I press Slip several times, it thinks I'm holding it down and skips to the next tick. Getting so annoying, I'm starting to use FF instead.


I'm trying a work-around with my Harmony remote for the skip-to-tick issue. I set up my Slip button to do a Slip, then Play. On the upside it stopped the errant skip-to-tick. On the downside, it slows the process and doesn't give you the count of how may x's you pressed Slip.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

awalt said:


> Now, when I hit play, [there's *no autocorrection*].
> 
> I did not see any configuration thing in setup, is this a bug, did something change? This is a major nuisance to me, it makes getting through ads a lot more tedious!


It's a bug, I'm sure, but not one that I've seen reported previously. People have complained about too much autocorrection forever, and now some are complaining about autocorrection happening after Pause in 0x034C. BTW, have you tried a menu reset or a Red Button Reset to restore autocorrection?


----------



## carsonius (Jan 1, 2008)

MattDing said:


> Severe stuttering/pausing on recorded content or when doing trick play on live TV, most often making it unwatchable. Viewing truly "live" is the only time playback is smooth.
> 
> Hard drive noises, like a low-grade gurgling going on many times.
> 
> When stuttering happens DVR becomes unresponsive to any remote commands. Will not even blink on the front panel to acknowledge command was received.


Count me in for the same problems. I bought another hard drive thinking it was going bad only to find out it's a D* software bug.

If D* is reading this here's some advice from an ex programmer. You've introduced severe problems in the modified caching routine to support double-play. Either the pipe isn't big enough, or the hard drives aren't fast enough, to keep up with the massive amounts of data you're shuffling back and forth.

I know it's a hard pill to swallow but, you're going to have to take a feature away, double-play, to get back to a stable code base.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

carsonius said:


> If D* is reading this here's some advice from an ex programmer. You've introduced severe problems in the modified caching routine to support double-play. Either the pipe isn't big enough, or the hard drives aren't fast enough, to keep up with the massive amounts of data you're shuffling back and forth.
> 
> I know it's a hard pill to swallow but, you're going to have to take a feature away, double-play, to get back to a stable code base.


I don't engage DoublePlay, ever, yet my HR21 is slower under 0x034C than it ever was. Do you think it would get even slower if I actually _used_ DoublePlay?


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> It's a bug, I'm sure, but not one that I've seen reported previously. People have complained about too much autocorrection forever, and now some are complaining about autocorrection happening after Pause in 0x034C. BTW, have you tried a menu reset or a Red Button Reset to restore autocorrection?


I have tried a red button reset, no change....


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope that this helps shed some light. 

I lost most all programs this weekend. All except those marked to save forever, were lost.

This weekend, I was recording a (Sunday Ticket) football game. I thnk that it was the Chicago Bears, which was on a local channel. In list mode, I happened to notice that the DVR was recording the same game three times at once. I was really surprised to see 3 at once. If I remember correctly, one was on channel 32(Sat), and 2 were on 32-1 an OTA Chicago Channel. the "list View" had the same game on three separate lines, and all three lines had the RED REcord symbol on it. I was surprised to see it, but figured that I'd better not stop it, as I might loose the game.

Later, after the game, there was only 1 game recorded, but all other recordings were gone. Only the blue, keep forever, were saved. 

the disk utilization meter (line) showed about 30% dark blue, which I assume is the keepers. and the rest up to 85% was light blue. This must have been the football game. leaving (black) about 15% left for new recordings.

I have CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 in prioritizer. Chan 32 is set in my favorites list. Chan 32-1 is not selected in my favorites. I was surprised to see it recording on 32-1. I do have OTH on my HR21-100.

I hope that this helps shed some light on a potential problem.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

tas3986 said:


> ... I do have OTH on my HR21-100...


OTH? Wuzzat?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tas3986 said:


> I hope that this helps shed some light.
> 
> I lost most all programs this weekend. All except those marked to save forever, were lost.
> 
> ...


Check to see how long all your recordings are.. I'm guessing that one of your recordings is extremely long...


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> My HR20-700 is beginning to pixilate and freeze during playback of movies.
> 
> I know that it is a playback issue because it happens differently if it is rewound and replayed. Some movies are now unwatchable because so much is missed.
> 
> It's my oldest HD DVR and it may really have a problem, but if so this is the first time.


+1 Same exact situation for me on my HR20-700, I'm ready for another software download that corrects all the pixilateing, audio dropouts and freezes that I now experience, it was never a significant issue till the latest release. Resets by menu have had no effect.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

We have a problem with too many threads about the OTA breakup problem introduced in the new release. There is a discussion here and also in the thread "did the lst SW update cause audio breakups" and in the thread "OK, I am tired of this BS" and perhaps others. All are describing the same issue.

We need to get these discussions focused here so that total magnitude of the problem can be seen and so hopefully we can get the software developers to fix what they broke.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> +1 Same exact situation for me on my HR20-700, I'm ready for another software download that corrects all the pixilateing, audio dropouts and freezes that I now experience, it was never a significant issue till the latest release. Resets by menu have had no effect.


I'll second that,D* needs a fix asap.


----------



## grins (Nov 17, 2005)

Back on page 1, several reported that the search for <space> plus show/type=series premiere or season premiere did not find things that it should. In PMs one of those folks said it no longer breaks for him, but it still does for me. For instance, on Sunday a search for space and season premiere did not find the 30 Rock premiere on Thurs, although it did find two other season premieres. Anyone else seeing this?

Thanks, y'all!

t


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure if I had to reset but finally did it anyway tonight. HR20-700. Ever since last firmware update I've had a lot of audio and video dropouts and extreme pixilation for seconds at a time. Last straw was loss of 10 minutes video and audio on _The Good Wife _and then no audio for the last 15 minutes. CC worked the whole time. Hopefully the RBR will solve the issues. Hate to go back to the way it was when the HR20's first came out.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Multiple audio dropouts/video dropouts(waterfalling of picture)on recording of NCIS on D* CBS.Maybe next week I'll record it on OTA and see what happens.


----------



## tferrio (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm posting my experience since 0x034C.
Soon (probably immediately) after we received 0x034C on our HR21-700 we noticed periodic disk drive thrashing noises and freezing/pausing for 20 +/- seconds occasionally on non-live material.

The freezing/pausing got progressively more frequent and, after about a week we started noticing an occasional stutter effect, like watching under a strobe light, even for live material. It was quite wild watching Dancing With The Stars that way!

Doing an Reset All (erasing all recorded material) seemed to eliminate the disk noise but did nothing for the freezing/pausing. It continued to get more frequent and started requiring RBRs instead of just waiting for the program to continue.

Then we saw our first blue screen error code during a restart. DirecTV would not replace the unit until I got the blue screen repeatedly. Within 48 hours I could not restart the unit at all without getting the blue screen.

During all of this it repeatedly passed all the disk diagnostics and handled a reformat without any error reported.

We now have a new HR22 that works fine. Response to remote control key presses is much faster.

It's easy to say that the disk drive was going bad but the coincidence with it happening immediately after receiving the new software is a bit far-fetched to me. Maybe all the disk seeking drove it over the edge...


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

mridan said:


> Multiple audio dropouts/video dropouts(waterfalling of picture)on recording of NCIS on D* CBS.Maybe next week I'll record it on OTA and see what happens.


I've recorded both OTA and SAT and had the same problems, might have even been worse on OTA. Have not noted any problems while watching live TV...not that I watch much live TV any more.


----------



## Hootermancs (Dec 18, 2006)

Might as well chime in with my problems too, even though they're the same as many others.

Experiencing audio/video dropouts on recorded programing. Live stuff works perfectly. Sometimes after having a dropout the audio will go out of sync, forcing me to set a delay in my receiver to fix it. Only to have a later dropout in the same show break my set sync and have me go back to normal again.

Very annoying. It doesn't seem to be channel specific. It's happened on Fox, A&E, FX, NBC and CBS that I can remember. All HD recordings obviously.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just this week I've noticed that the progress bar occasionally doesn't disappear in a few seconds as it's supposed to do. Have to press exit or play to get it to disappear.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

shendley said:


> Just this week I've noticed that the progress bar occasionally doesn't disappear in a few seconds as it's supposed to do. Have to press exit or play to get it to disappear.


... and often, when you give up waiting for the bar to disappear on its own and press Play to make it go away, the bar immediately disappears and then reappears -- because the whole fargin program is so fargin slow, unresponsive and brain dead.


----------



## grins (Nov 17, 2005)

another HR20-700 reporting in with sudden appearance of audio and video dropouts after getting 34c

Previous to the NR, only had video dropouts in severe rain


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Had to reset my HR20-700 hoping to stop severe pixilization, audio and video dropouts and sound warbling. First time for RBR in almost a year. All issues seemed to start about the time of the latest new software. It was getting worse. I have not had the loud hard drive issue but functions do seem slower. I'll re-post later in the week if the RBR helped.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with previous NR until this one. Now I get audio brriiips and audio syncing issues. Not all the time and monstly on HD channels (Cartoon Network, FOX, and TBS so far).


----------



## Eagle Shadow (Nov 7, 2007)

My HR22 indicates on the self test that there is a dish alignment problem yet everything works fine. I'm not going to fix something that isn't broke but why this error message?


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Update: Everything going to hell. When 034C first came out, I had a few glitches, but my picture quality improved considerably. Now, my PQ has diminished drastically, with Macroblocking and pixelation being a big problem, not to mention an overall "fuzzy" look on HD channels as opposed to the sharp picture I had right after the 034C update (my picture had gone to hell with the update prior to 034C). In addition, fairly frequent audio and video drops as well as video Brrrrrrrrrrrrps. All signals are strong. Looks like D* is F'n around again, and at this point, I am sure Dish has a far superior picture quality.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

This morning I was watching "Today" on our local station - WECT - via OTA using my HR20-100 (we don't get hi-def locals via DirecTV here so it has to be OTA). For 10 mins or so, all was perfectly normal, then I noticed the picture became 'jittery'. At first I just thought it was an issue with their outside broadcast, but it was still the same when it returned to a studio shot. Then I realized that both the 720 and 1080 LEDs were lit up - signifying 24p mode. I then checked the info on my TV, and it did indeed report the vertical refresh rate as 24Hz.

Switched the receiver to another channel and then back again to 6-1 and all was back to normal (1080i/60Hz). Maybe a one-off glitch, or maybe something else for the the s/w team at DirecTV to think about - as if they don't have enough on their plates already!

[Side comment: like many others on this forum I've seen similar problems since the recent 034C update on both my HR20-100 and -700: excessive drive activity and far more frequent than previously seen dropouts, freezing and so on. It's particularly bad if trying to record two HD programs simultaneously - that seems to really tax the system and raise the dropout/freeze rate, again I'd not seen this with prior release.]

Sorry mods, I meant to put this in the "HR2x and R22 0x034C - Issues Only" thread -can you please move it for me. Thanks, J.


----------



## JT01 (Jul 19, 2007)

FWIW, since the 0x034C upgrade I also have seen a significant increase in audio/video dropouts and screen freezes, occurring in conjunction with a lot of hard drive thrashing. I have an HR20-700. Hopefully, this is a common enough problem for D* to be working on a fix.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

JT01 said:


> FWIW, since the 0x034C upgrade I also have seen a significant increase in audio/video dropouts and screen freezes, occurring in conjunction with a lot of hard drive thrashing. I have an HR20-700. Hopefully, this is a common enough problem for D* to be working on a fix.


The fix for mine was to go into the diagnostics and run a Smart Scan, then a surface scan. I ran the surface scan overnight and I don't know what it might have reported, but the HR20-700 has been perfect (and quiet) since then.

Maybe they are trying to do some kind of diagnostics in the background and when we manually scan the disk, it eliminates the need for that? I don't know, just guessing here.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

jazzyjez said:


> [Side comment: like many others on this forum I've seen similar problems since the recent 034C update on both my HR20-100 and -700: excessive drive activity and far more frequent than previously seen dropouts, freezing and so on. It's particularly bad if trying to record two HD programs simultaneously - that seems to really tax the system and raise the dropout/freeze rate, again I'd not seen this with prior release.]
> 
> Sorry mods, I meant to put this in the "HR2x and R22 0x034C - Issues Only" thread -can you please move it for me. Thanks, J.


Agree 100%. I noticed the issues where the worst with playback of a show that was recorded at the same time another show was recorded. Also, worse pq and issues while watching live and another show is recording, than when watching live and nothing is recording. Was watching a show tonight that looked great, which surprised me. Then noticed that nothing was recording at the same time.


----------

